# Pets!



## cebethel

Ok, so I think this thread is LONG overdue! Plus I think I annoy everyone with my constant hijacking of threads (annoyance, understood! lol)

So I figured I'd start a thread where we can post pics of our fur babies, or shell babies, or scale babies........whatever your much loved pet is! :thumbup:

I don't think I can post ALL of my critters, but I'll post a few :thumbup:

2 of my tortoises
https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/24597_408336205882_744615882_5736142_8086717_n.jpg

Nacho
https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/nacho-antlers.jpg

Roxy
https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/roxy-laying.jpg

Mr Peter
https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/petey.jpg

I got others...........but I don't think I'll post them :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm loving this thread already!!!

I tried to create a photobucket account so I could post up pics but it didn't work the captcha code I kept getting it wrong!


----------



## Indigo77

awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Indigo77

I want a Nacho!


----------



## dachsundmom

Barney


He Who Shall Not Be Named


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:.... love it!

Barney is a very handsome boy....

What about your kitty?


----------



## dachsundmom

I've got to wait until Miles feels safe enough to venture out of DD's room...meaning, when the damn doxie gets crated, I'll get a pic.


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/9a4777ba.png
> LOLA
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/28b05dcb.png
> ALLEY CAT
> FABIO
> BUDDHA....RIP
> 
> Not great pics....but u get the idea....

Awww Lola! I want another dog


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Barney
> View attachment 239287
> 
> 
> He Who Shall Not Be Named
> View attachment 239288

"He Who Shall Not Be Named" aka my doxie in law :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have been reading a lot of good things about French Bulldogs lately and I am kinda getting the idea in my head that I need one, lol.


----------



## crystal443

Awww love all the pets:thumbup: I have to figure out how to get Henry's photo on here:haha: Indigo love your dog...big fan og Goldens :) We had two Newfs but had to leave them with family when we moved here:cry: I miss my dogs


----------



## Angelicdragon

OMG I so want a pet tortoise but they are illegal here :( We can't even keep turtles or anything like that. 
I'll have to go find more of my pet pics.

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x269/the_den_gallery/Judy/abbeyharley.jpg
This is Abbey (brown dog) and our neighbours dog Harley who seems to have moved in. They are best of friends.


----------



## Macwooly

Ok here are my mum's dogs or as she calls them my furry siblings - Lady & BenBen :)

I love these 2 to bits but goodness BenBen has severe seperation issues when my mum is away. Plus my mum has told me that I get these 2 if anything happens to her :)
 



Attached Files:







Lucy & BenBen.jpg
File size: 62.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, what breed are they? I was thinking some type of poodle or terrier mix?


----------



## Macwooly

These are my cats:
Jolson is first - he's 15 years old and The Boss! :D

Then came Percy who is 2 years old and so nervous as he was badly abused before he came to us. We can tickle his ears but not pick him up :)

Then there is Minstrel who is also 2 and she ADORES Baldrick & Teddy and regularly sleeps on their noses or throats :)

And yes Jolson & Percy look very similar :D
 



Attached Files:







Jolson.JPG
File size: 93 KB
Views: 0









Percy.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0









Minstrel.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, what breed are they? I was thinking some type of poodle or terrier mix?

Lady who stands higher in the picture is a pure Bedlington Terrier :)

BenBen who has the sticky out ears is a Bedlington Terrier X Whippet :)

My mum's mum was born in the town of Bedlington in Northumbria and their family has always had the breed.


----------



## dachsundmom

We don't see that breed too often in the States. Do they require a lot of grooming?


----------



## Macwooly

Ok now my dogs :)

First came Tiny who is a pure Rottweiler are far as we know. She was born in rescue in October 2008 and came home with us on 2 Jan 2009 :) The first picture is her on the day she came home and the second picture of her is about 1 month ago and she now weighs 50kg (110lb) :shock: She is on steroids for arthritis in both elbows and knees and was first diagnosed with arthritis at 8 months old :cry: But she manages all the walks the boys do :thumbup: Tiny will be 4 in October :)

Next came Baldrick who was found stray at 4-5 months old and we adopted him about a month later. He definitely lives up to his name :) For the ladies not from the UK this may help explain about the name Baldrick :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baldrick Baldrick is a Bedlington Terrier X Greyhound with some Border Collie in there somewhere and he will be 3 in October :)

Next came Paddy :) He was in a home which abused him and came to us on Christmas Eve 2009. He was only supposed to be on foster but DH had always wanted a German Shepherd so 4 weeks later we adopted him fully :) He is a German Shepherd X Northern Inuit and he was 2 in March :)

Teddy was the finally dog to join us :) He is a German Shepherd/Great Dane/Greyhound mix although we swear blind he is kangaroo X giraffe :) He was found stray at 4 months old and the rescue thought he had ricketts so he came to us on foster as my veterinary nursing experience was required. He went onto a good diet of raw meat; dog biscuits; vegetables; pasta and raw bones. He saw the vet a week later who confirmed there was no ricketts present so we adopted him :) He was 1 year old in March :)
 



Attached Files:







Tiny in crate Jan 2009.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2









Tiny 2011.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1









Baldrick 2011.JPG
File size: 78.1 KB
Views: 1









Paddy 2011.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









Teddy 2011.JPG
File size: 70.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> We don't see that breed too often in the States. Do they require a lot of grooming?

Their coats are like poodles so they don't moult :D My mum gets hers clipped about every 4-6 weeks in summer and every 8 weeks in winter. They do have a proper fancy cut but you can clip them yourself if you're happy to learn the clip or just strip them back :)

They are quite a popular breed for showing in the US but they are quite white in the US but their colours technically are blue; liver; sandy; blue & tan; live & tan or sandy & tan but all they means is they are predominately white wool with course hairs in their colour so grey in the blues; liver in the livers and ginger in the sandys :) 

In the UK they are closer to their true colours but the european continent is breeding them pure white which is allowing a genetic weakness/disease to become a real issue :( But their parents can be tested for the disease and shouldn't be breed from if carrying the issue.


----------



## dachsundmom

We see a lot of the breeding for color in doxies too. Both mine and Eva's are not supposed to be bown/tan in color and IDK why anyone would want to mess with it.


----------



## Macwooly

Goodness brown & tan doxies are highly sought after in the UK :) I love the look of Roxy and Porkchop :)

Although not getting a doxie unless it has it's own building in case I get a Porkchop :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Goodness brown & tan doxies are highly sought after in the UK :) I love the look of Roxy and Porkchop :)
> 
> Although not getting a doxie unless it has it's own building in case I get a Porkchop :rofl:

If I had an air conditioned and heated barn, the dog might find himself living in it, lol.


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> These are my cats:
> Jolson is first - he's 15 years old and The Boss! :D
> 
> Then came Percy who is 2 years old and so nervous as he was badly abused before he came to us. We can tickle his ears but not pick him up :)
> 
> Then there is Minstrel who is also 2 and she ADORES Baldrick & Teddy and regularly sleeps on their noses or throats :)
> 
> And yes Jolson & Percy look very similar :D

Awww kitties!! I would LOVE another cat, but Mr Peter is not good with others - we tried :(


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Goodness brown & tan doxies are highly sought after in the UK :) I love the look of Roxy and Porkchop :)
> 
> Although not getting a doxie unless it has it's own building in case I get a Porkchop :rofl:
> 
> If I had an air conditioned and heated barn, the dog might find himself living in it, lol.Click to expand...

You'd go get him out of there cause he'd be all alone :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I know; I can't even stand to leave the effer in his crate, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I know; I can't even stand to leave the effer in his crate, lol.

He'd be staring at you through the window of his little "doxie house" with sad sad eyes...........like puss n boots gives sad eyes in the movie shrek - that would be porky :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

I reckon Porkie can do it better than Puss in Boots from Shrek :)

Shame Mr Peter won't allow another cat Eva :( But trust me avoid female cats they are HARD work :)


----------



## purplelou

all the pets are sooo cute!!

these are my terrors:

Pickle
https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f80/louisefowler/pie.jpg

Brody

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f80/louisefowler/bean.jpg

they look all cute and innocent, when in reality they are soooo naughty! They are both rescue dogs and had quite a hard life before - we think Pickle was beaten by someone, when we picked them they were all skin and bone - not now!! they are cuddly smoochy pups who demand attention and treats - all the time!


----------



## Macwooly

They are soooo darling Purplelou :kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

I love this thread! Awwwwww! I love them ALL!!!!! Nice work, Eva...

Wooly, i agree with you about the female cats....but still love them so....

I think i prefer female dogs, though....as they don't walk with shlongs hanging out....


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> I love this thread! Awwwwww! I love them ALL!!!!! Nice work, Eva...
> 
> Wooly, i agree with you about the female cats....but still love them so....
> 
> I think i prefer female dogs, though....as they don't walk with shlongs hanging out....

Did you see my photo of Teddy bless him he doesn't have much a shlong to hang out :rofl:

Not sure I'd have another female dog either :shrug: All the females I've lived with have been harder work than the males :)


----------



## Indigo77

:haha::haha::haha:

Well, if I could find a longer-coated male (to hide his hanging shlong) that doesn't want to hump Lola, I would adopt him in a NY minute....

DH theorizes that Lola was a harlot in another life....


----------



## Macwooly

Poor Lola :kiss:


----------



## Conina

Here's my Darcy.
 



Attached Files:







Darcy closeup.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Macwooly

How gorgeous is Darcy :kiss: But I suspect he knows it :D


----------



## Conina

She's actually a she - I know, the name Darcy doesn't make it clear :wacko::wacko:

She does look a bit like she's looking down her nose at everyone in that photo, but she's actually a bit of a tart, for a cat...


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry Darcy :blush: Well being as gorgeous as she is then she's allowed to be a tart :laugh2:


----------



## Conina

When I say tart, I mean in terms of terms of trying to please people. She doesn't have the necessary...err...equipment to be an actual tart :haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Oh bless her I have so misunderstood her :blush:

But I claim in my defence that my female whilst not having the necessary equipment is a tart in the true sense of the word :laugh2:


----------



## Mbababy

I'll play :) Here are my 2 pugs...Cosmo on the left, and Belly on the right:

https://i54.tinypic.com/2ag82gm.jpg

And here is my horse, Chase:

https://i55.tinypic.com/2whgyaa.jpg


----------



## serendippy

here is my little er angel lol...his name is Charlie

https://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb432/serendippy1/Picture001.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, I love pugs! How cute! I am terrified of horses; I can't be anywhere near them, lol. IDK why, I have never had a bad horse experience, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Charlie looks so cuddly!


----------



## Macwooly

I love those pugs and your horse is stunning :) I'm very respectful of horses but only ever went riding once was put on a shire horse and got thrown onto a concrete surface so never again :nope:

Now do Pugs snore? Or is that a lie I heard somewhere? 

Charlie looks like a darling :)


----------



## sunlover72

serendippy said:


> here is my little er angel lol...his name is Charlie

Yup thats serendippies REAL love of her life ;)


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Great thread! :happydance:

6 dogs here....3 x Jack Russells, 1 German Shorthaired Pointer, 1 Border Collie X & last, but definitely not least, a DeerhoundX Lurcher

Will try to upload some pics tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

I love this thread! 
Oh, Charlie is just a doll! 
Just looking at pugs cracks me up...they look so comical...
The horse is gorgeous....has always been a fantasy of mine to have horses...

C'Mom ladies...more pics, please....
So, I think Wooly has the most....7 pets...lucky ducky...
Eva, show us ALL your pets...how many do you have?


----------



## Macwooly

I know Eva has more pets than me :)

I do have 4 fish as well but 2 hide in the gravel on the bottom :)


----------



## Indigo77

11 pets! That's awesome, Wooly....and it will be so much fun for your triplets!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> I love this thread!
> Oh, Charlie is just a doll!
> Just looking at pugs cracks me up...they look so comical...
> The horse is gorgeous....has always been a fantasy of mine to have horses...
> 
> C'Mom ladies...more pics, please....
> So, I think Woolly has the most....7 pets...lucky ducky...
> Eva, show us ALL your pets...how many do you have?

Counting ALL the snakes & tortoises, tarantulas & last remaining fish?


----------



## dachsundmom

Tell us Eva, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Yes...counting all of them...how many?


----------



## cebethel

20 snakes, 6 tortoises, 5 tarantulas, 2 african cichlids, 2 dogs, 1 cat :haha:

More snakes hopefully early next year! (babies)

Yes, we pretty much own a zoo :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Wow! 36 pets! Eva wins!

Ok....who is your favorite?


----------



## dachsundmom

I wouldn't even be able to set foot on your front yard with the snakes and spiders, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Is the tarantula fur soft?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Is the tarantula fur soft?

Ewwwww, lol.


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Wow! 36 pets! Eva wins!
> 
> Ok....who is your favorite?

Peter :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Is the tarantula fur soft?

Super soft!

I have 1 tarantula, that I got after being in the US 2 weeks, so she is a little over 9 years old :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Ohhhh after seeing the cat pics, I SERIOUSLY want another kitty!!


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! 36 pets! Eva wins!
> 
> Ok....who is your favorite?
> 
> Peter :haha:Click to expand...

Roxy :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! 36 pets! Eva wins!
> 
> Ok....who is your favorite?
> 
> Peter :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Roxy :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

She can't read.......lol

Ok, I love the dogs & peter the bestest! :haha:


----------



## rjsmam

here's my Roxy... the feline version!

i'd love a house full of furry friends but she's as much as my dh will tolerate... i intend to work on that though... :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







100_0712.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cebethel

rjsmam said:


> here's my Roxy... the feline version!
> 
> i'd love a house full of furry friends but she's as much as my dh will tolerate... i intend to work on that though... :winkwink:

AWWWWW MAN! The feline version of Roxy is gorgeous!! :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Roxy is adorable!


----------



## rjsmam

cebethel said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> here's my Roxy... the feline version!
> 
> i'd love a house full of furry friends but she's as much as my dh will tolerate... i intend to work on that though... :winkwink:
> 
> AWWWWW MAN! The feline version of Roxy is gorgeous!! :flower:Click to expand...

she's my only ally in a house full of boys!! :) am loving all the pics, they are all so full of character... makes me sooo want another dog.. i used to have a scottie, Hector, he was a great pet... in the meantime i guess i'll indulge in your pics !


----------



## cebethel

Given the chance, I'd be a crazy cat lady with like 20 cats :wacko:


----------



## rjsmam

cebethel said:


> Given the chance, I'd be a crazy cat lady with like 20 cats :wacko:

haha me too! in fact my dh calls me that already.. mad cat lady.. we only have Roxy but all the neighbourhood cats tend to congregate in our garden i chat to them all .. :haha:


----------



## cebethel

I think Mr Peter is getting annoyed with my picture taking :blush:

https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/PISSYPETE.jpg

The first ever pic I took of Peter 30 minutes after we got him at a pet store
https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/BABYPETE.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

DH was almost ready for another dog, but he looks at Porkchop and changes his mind, every stinking time, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> DH was almost ready for another dog, but he looks at Porkchop and changes his mind, every stinking time, lol.

You could offer DH "favors" if he forgets about porkchops "uniqueness" :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

AWWW.....Adorable.....How old was Peter there?

I think I want another kitty....Fabio and Alley cat would kick my a$$ if I brought one home...


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> DH was almost ready for another dog, but he looks at Porkchop and changes his mind, every stinking time, lol.
> 
> You could offer DH "favors" if he forgets about porkchops "uniqueness" :haha:Click to expand...

His 'favors' won't get me knocked up, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> DH was almost ready for another dog, but he looks at Porkchop and changes his mind, every stinking time, lol.
> 
> You could offer DH "favors" if he forgets about porkchops "uniqueness" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> His 'favors' won't get me knocked up, lol.Click to expand...

They might if you have a bowl & a turkey baster handy :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> AWWW.....Adorable.....How old was Peter there?
> 
> I think I want another kitty....Fabio and Alley cat would kick my a$$ if I brought one home...

He was about 10 weeks old. We went to a pet store, and as always I go straight for where the cats are. There was a cage that had 4 kittens in it.

I asked to hold the "tan" one. The saleschick said, it wasn't a good idea cause that kitten always bites. I said "hand it over" lol

She took the kitten out, he bit her, she handed him over & he started purring & smooched my nose............yep, I was sold. So we took him home & I named him Peter! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> DH was almost ready for another dog, but he looks at Porkchop and changes his mind, every stinking time, lol.
> 
> You could offer DH "favors" if he forgets about porkchops "uniqueness" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> His 'favors' won't get me knocked up, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> They might if you have a bowl & a turkey baster handy :haha:Click to expand...

Saliva kills jizz, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> DH was almost ready for another dog, but he looks at Porkchop and changes his mind, every stinking time, lol.
> 
> You could offer DH "favors" if he forgets about porkchops "uniqueness" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> His 'favors' won't get me knocked up, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> They might if you have a bowl & a turkey baster handy :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Saliva kills jizz, lol.Click to expand...

Well shit............nevermind then :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Eva...I was soooo tempted last weekend....there was a crazy ass gray kitten for adoption at PetSmart named 'Spaz'....he was hardcore crazy....pouncing on the other kittens in the cage, biting kids' fingers, trying to kick another kitten off the hammock in the cage....this kitten was pure comedy...

i should just adopt him and the rest of my pack can go phuck themselves....:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, would DH be more flexible about a cat?


----------



## Mbababy

Macwooly said:


> I love those pugs and your horse is stunning :) I'm very respectful of horses but only ever went riding once was put on a shire horse and got thrown onto a concrete surface so never again :nope:
> 
> Now do Pugs snore? Or is that a lie I heard somewhere?
> 
> Charlie looks like a darling :)


Yes...pugs snore! Loudly at times :dohh: :)


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Eva...I was soooo tempted last weekend....there was a crazy ass gray kitten for adoption at PetSmart named 'Spaz'....he was hardcore crazy....pouncing on the other kittens in the cage, biting kids' fingers, trying to kick another kitten off the hammock in the cage....this kitten was pure comedy...
> 
> i should just adopt him and the rest of my pack can go phuck themselves....:growlmad:

SPAZ! Sounds like another mascot to me!! :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Mbababy said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I love those pugs and your horse is stunning :) I'm very respectful of horses but only ever went riding once was put on a shire horse and got thrown onto a concrete surface so never again :nope:
> 
> Now do Pugs snore? Or is that a lie I heard somewhere?
> 
> Charlie looks like a darling :)
> 
> 
> Yes...pugs snore! Loudly at times :dohh: :)Click to expand...

Pugs = cutie pies!


----------



## dachsundmom

Porky just crapped on the kitchen floor, lol. Thank goodness DH isn't home right now!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, would DH be more flexible about a cat?

No...:growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Porky just crapped on the kitchen floor, lol. Thank goodness DH isn't home right now!

He does it because he loves you :shrug:

Or he has serious mental issues


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Indigo, would DH be more flexible about a cat?
> 
> No...:growlmad:Click to expand...

Maybe he needs convincing :trouble: :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Porky just crapped on the kitchen floor, lol. Thank goodness DH isn't home right now!

He's our mascot....he can crap wherever the hell he wants....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, does Mr. Indigo have something very particular in mind?

Porky craps everywhere bc he can! DH is the only one who ever ends up stepping in it, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, does Mr. Indigo have something very particular in mind?
> 
> Porky craps everywhere bc he can! DH is the only one who ever ends up stepping in it, lol.

:rofl::rofl: Poor DH.............no, not really :haha:

Porky is like "BINGO" he stepped in it, my work here is done


----------



## dachsundmom

Pretty effing much! I figure since he at least has the decency to poo on the wood and not the carpet, I should be thankful and move on from it, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, does Mr. Indigo have something very particular in mind?
> 
> Porky craps everywhere bc he can! DH is the only one who ever ends up stepping in it, lol.

Who cares what he has in mind?

He wants a non-shedding, already trained, 3-6 year old dog that is good with dogs, cats, kids....and who is a rescue dog....pretty much impossible to find...

I will just wait for his next business trip and adopt....he will just have to get used to it....


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you thinking dog or cat?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Are you thinking dog or cat?

BOTH! BOTH! :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Rjsmam - Roxy is a darling :kiss:

Eva - yeap that's a zoo :) 

Indigo stop telling your DH about Porkchop :) Or get Spaz and when he has hard-core kitty in the house he'll realise another dog is ok :)

Ok I'm getting a Pug if DH dies before me so that I can have a snoring thing next to me in bed still :laugh2:


----------



## dachsundmom

Me too Wooly...I've been looking at silver or brindle pugs, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, I want both!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Yes, I want both!

We need pics! lol


----------



## FuzzyCaz

FuzzyTB said:


> Great thread! :happydance:
> 
> 6 dogs here....3 x Jack Russells, 1 German Shorthaired Pointer, 1 Border Collie X & last, but definitely not least, a DeerhoundX Lurcher
> 
> Will try to upload some pics tomorrow :flower:

As promised...

Monty (left) & Millie - brother & sister
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/moneygalljrts/Moneygall%20Jacks/Both-large.jpg

Dolly the Pointer, & Boo the Jack Russell (Millie's daughter)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/moneygalljrts/Moneygall%20Jacks/DollyBoo-Tramore2006.jpg

Dee the collie X
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/moneygalljrts/Moneygall%20Jacks/Deelookingatcamera.jpg

And Bonnie, the deerhoundX lurcher (28" at the shoulder - she's a big girl!)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/moneygalljrts/Bonnie%20-%20Roscrea%20SPCA/2009-09-12cadamstown02.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/moneygalljrts/Bonnie%20-%20Roscrea%20SPCA/snowdog001.jpg

The Jack Russells were intended pets. Dee the collieX was an emaciated stray that I found in 2002 (I could do a hand-span around her waist. Dolly was rescued in an awful condition, as a 3-month pup, from travellers. And Bonnie is a foster-dog looking for a home (I foster for a couple of local rescues and usually have 1-3 fosters here at any one time). So if you're looking for a long-legged, horse-sized clown who is great with other dogs, loves people and just wants her very own sofa to spend her days on, please get in touch :winkwink:
Bonnie is another stray, presumably she was also a travellers dog who either got dumped, or strayed whilst out poaching. When I found Bonnie the vet said she was the most emaciated dog he'd ever seen who was still able to stand up unassisted....the pics aren't nice, no really, they are awful, disgusting, so I won't post them...but can PM a link to a blog I wrote, concerning her recovery, if anyone is interested.

I showed the JRTs with the Irish Kennel Club, competed with Dee in obedience trials. Intended to compete in obedience with Dolly too (her heelwork is to die for!) but then we discovered bikejoring, and Dolly decided that was much more fun!


Collies make the comfiest dog beds!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/moneygalljrts/Moneygall%20Jacks/2010-01pileofpups003.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Fuzzy I love the fireplace pic!


----------



## Macwooly

Fuzzy I so wish you hadn't said Bonnie was a foster as she is adorable and I so want her :kiss:

But all your dogs are gorgeous :kiss:


----------



## Conina

Awww I love collies! My parents got one about 6 months before I was born, and he lived til he was 17. We were all so heartbroken when he died.

Mum used to walk up to the shops with him on the lead and me in the pram and leave us both outside the shops (nowadays social services would be called!). Anyway she would say to him "Guard the baby!" and he wouldn't let anyone near the pram until she returned!


----------



## purplelou

thank you for all the lovely pics - I was just feeling a bit down - and these have cheered me right up :hug:

but now I want more furbabies!!!!! lol


----------



## Mbababy

dachsundmom said:


> Me too Wooly...I've been looking at silver or brindle pugs, lol

Steer clear of the "designer" pugs as they are not breed approved and can come with more health issues. Go with black or tan (or 1 of each like I did ;))


----------



## Macwooly

I can drop my 7 to you but trust me you'll return them within an hour :laugh2:


----------



## Macwooly

Mbababy said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Me too Wooly...I've been looking at silver or brindle pugs, lol
> 
> Steer clear of the "designer" pugs as they are not breed approved and can come with more health issues. Go with black or tan (or 1 of each like I did ;))Click to expand...

I want a tan one with black mask and I would call it Frank after the one in Men In Black :) But DH isn't keen :(


----------



## Mbababy

Macwooly said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Me too Wooly...I've been looking at silver or brindle pugs, lol
> 
> Steer clear of the "designer" pugs as they are not breed approved and can come with more health issues. Go with black or tan (or 1 of each like I did ;))Click to expand...
> 
> I want a tan one with black mask and I would call it Frank after the one in Men In Black :) But DH isn't keen :(Click to expand...

Perfect!! DH would definitely learn to love the little one...they're addictive... :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought silver was considered a pug color; at least according to the book I have, lol. Maybe a black one then. I want a little girl named Daisy. I even found a daisy shaped bed that I want for her, lol.


----------



## Mbababy

dachsundmom said:


> I thought silver was considered a pug color; at least according to the book I have, lol. Maybe a black one then. I want a little girl named Daisy. I even found a daisy shaped bed that I want for her, lol.

Here is a link to the AKC standard: https://www.akc.org/breeds/pug/ 

Fawn or black are the only "acceptable" colors....


----------



## cebethel

purplelou said:


> thank you for all the lovely pics - I was just feeling a bit down - and these have cheered me right up :hug:
> 
> but now I want more furbabies!!!!! lol

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I thought silver was considered a pug color; at least according to the book I have, lol. Maybe a black one then. I want a little girl named Daisy. I even found a daisy shaped bed that I want for her, lol.

Porkchop would crap in it :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I thought silver was considered a pug color; at least according to the book I have, lol. Maybe a black one then. I want a little girl named Daisy. I even found a daisy shaped bed that I want for her, lol.
> 
> Porkchop would crap in it :haha:Click to expand...

Probably! Lol :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

I feel bad for Porky. I think he's just misunderstood :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I feel bad for Porky. I think he's just misunderstood :haha:

He's not misunderstood at all. I totally understand that he is a little rat *******! Lol


----------



## Indigo77

Fuzzy....I love them all!!!....the pointer is stunning....thanks for posting....the pic with the fireplace is so sweet and funny....


----------



## jojo1974

hi i just joined this section and want to share my lil buddle of joy , hes 6 weeks old and a jack russel cross golden retriever :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 137.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

Jojo...very cute!


----------



## Indigo77

Jojo. ...how cute....


----------



## cebethel

jojo1974 said:


> hi i just joined this section and want to share my lil buddle of joy , hes 6 weeks old and a jack russel cross golden retriever :cloud9:

So cuuuuute!


----------



## jojo1974

awww thanx ladies i think so too , finding it hard though with my toddler son


----------



## dachsundmom

deleted


----------



## sunlover72

hes gorgeous jojo


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18288551
> Opinions?

One of DS friends has 2 of them, they feel AWESOME!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I've always wanted one, but DH hates them, lol. I figure a 13yo dog will have a problem getting a home, so I feel obligated now that I saw the poor thing.


----------



## Mbababy

dachsundmom said:


> I've always wanted one, but DH hates them, lol. I figure a 13yo dog will have a problem getting a home, so I feel obligated now that I saw the poor thing.

I just wanted to add that older dogs DEFINITELY have a harder time being placed...but you'll never regret taking a chance on one. My little fawn pug (in the picture), was 9 when I adopted her. She is now almost 16, and I literally can't imagine my life without her. 

They really can adapt quite well to a new household at any age...and will forever thank you... :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mbababy said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I've always wanted one, but DH hates them, lol. I figure a 13yo dog will have a problem getting a home, so I feel obligated now that I saw the poor thing.
> 
> I just wanted to add that older dogs DEFINITELY have a harder time being placed...but you'll never regret taking a chance on one. My little fawn pug (in the picture), was 9 when I adopted her. She is now almost 16, and I literally can't imagine my life without her.
> 
> They really can adapt quite well to a new household at any age...and will forever thank you... :hugs:Click to expand...

My last dog, Tutti, RIP, was 6-7 when I got her. She had been returned to the pound three times bc they said she was vicious. Turns out she had Cushing's disease and no one wanted to pay for her medical expenses. She lived to be 15 and had to be put down last fall. :cry:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I've always wanted one, but DH hates them, lol. I figure a 13yo dog will have a problem getting a home, so I feel obligated now that I saw the poor thing.
> 
> I just wanted to add that older dogs DEFINITELY have a harder time being placed...but you'll never regret taking a chance on one. My little fawn pug (in the picture), was 9 when I adopted her. She is now almost 16, and I literally can't imagine my life without her.
> 
> They really can adapt quite well to a new household at any age...and will forever thank you... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My last dog, Tutti, RIP, was 6-7 when I got her. She had been returned to the pound three times bc they said she was vicious. Turns out she had Cushing's disease and no one wanted to pay for her medical expenses. She lived to be 15 and had to be put down last fall. :cry:Click to expand...

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think part of my issue with Porkchop is that I miss Tutti (RIP) terribly! That dog was literally my BFF and I couldn't have asked for a better puppy. When I got her at the pound I was told she was fixed bc she had a big scar on her tummy. Turns out whomever had her, bred the hell out of her, and it was a c-section scar. She ended up getting uterine cancer and had to have an emergency hysterectomy and chemo when she was 11. IDK why someone did that to her, she was not a pure breed; the best the vet could surmise was that she was a basset/cocker mix. :cry:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I think part of my issue with Porkchop is that I miss Tutti (RIP) terribly! That dog was literally my BFF and I couldn't have asked for a better puppy. When I got her at the pound I was told she was fixed bc she had a big scar on her tummy. Turns out whomever had her, bred the hell out of her, and it was a c-section scar. She ended up getting uterine cancer and had to have an emergency hysterectomy and chemo when she was 11. IDK why someone did that to her, she was not a pure breed; the best the vet could surmise was that she was a basset/cocker mix. :cry:

Awww man :( :hugs::hugs:

Ok, I'm gonna say it..........you may hate me afterwards tho :(

You have to be tougher with Porkchop *hides*


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, come out of hiding! You are right; very much so!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, come out of hiding! You are right; very much so!

Roxy, at the beginning was a total little bi**h. The wasn't listening to anything we would say & she peed & crapped everywhere!

It took persistence, but we had to crate her, and let her out only to eat outside & to "try" go potty (I'd watch). When she would come inside, she would go straight to her crate. We'd let her out again - straight outside, try to go potty, then go back to her crate.

But I don't know with Porkchop. If he was potty trained before you got the barnster, then I don't know if crating him would work? :shrug:

Either way, I love Porkchop, even tho he isn't even my dog :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Porky gets crated when we are gone, at night, or when we are eating. Barney too. He knows how to potty outside, he just refuses.

The only time he pees outside is when he gets let out first thing in the morning and only if he gets to go out first. If we take Barney instead, he refuses to go.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Porky gets crated when we are gone, at night, or when we are eating. Barney too. He knows how to potty outside, he just refuses.
> 
> The only time he pees outside is when he gets let out first thing in the morning and only if he gets to go out first. If we take Barney instead, he refuses to go.

He's a stubborn little bugger! :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

He's ruining my house, lol. I am going tohave to replace everything before we can sell it.

But, I love him and it is what it is...but, DH is ready to let him play in traffic. I told him if there was ever an accident, then I would never believe it wasn't intentional.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> He's ruining my house, lol. I am going tohave to replace everything before we can sell it.
> 
> But, I love him and it is what it is...but, DH is ready to let him play in traffic. I told him if there was ever an accident, then I would never believe it wasn't intentional.

I would have to pay DH a visit :trouble:

Eva = Porky Protection :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I really think Porky would calm down if he had another little dog to play with, but DH thinks I am insane, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

jojo1974 said:


> hi i just joined this section and want to share my lil buddle of joy , hes 6 weeks old and a jack russel cross golden retriever :cloud9:

So sweet :kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Send Porky to Eva....She'll get him trained in no time...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Send Porky to Eva....She'll get him trained in no time...

I have a new trainer that is going to work with the family. Porky hates, literally, my DD and snaps at her whenever she gets close to him. She's not harmed him in anyway, he sees her as competition. He could never be anywhere near a LO.


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Send Porky to Eva....She'll get him trained in no time...

Fed Ex overnight! :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom I have to agree with Eva and I think you need to be a little firmer with Porkchop :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Send Porky to Eva....She'll get him trained in no time...
> 
> I have a new trainer that is going to work with the family. Porky hates, literally, my DD and snaps at her whenever she gets close to him. She's not harmed him in anyway, he sees her as competition. He could never be anywhere near a LO.Click to expand...

Oh no...
Call Cesar Milan!

Does he get walked enough? If Lola doesn't get walked every day, she acts up...not like Porky, but she gets a bit stubborn and has moments of random hearing loss....


----------



## dachsundmom

He walks plenty and gets playtime and has an abundance of toys. IDK what to do, lol. I won't consider getting rid of him, but DH and my father are getting on me about his behavior.

I think, deep down in side, I've like it that he favored me, so I haven't done much about it. I do have a friend, and this is not a joke, who is a pet psychologist and I think we might be visiting her.


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Oh no...
> Call Cesar Milan!
> 
> Does he get walked enough? If Lola doesn't get walked every day, she acts up...not like Porky, but she gets a bit stubborn and has moments of random hearing loss....

Random hearing loss :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> He walks plenty and gets playtime and has an abundance of toys. IDK what to do, lol. I won't consider getting rid of him, but DH and my father are getting on me about his behavior.
> 
> I think, deep down in side, I've like it that he favored me, so I haven't done much about it. I do have a friend, and this is not a joke, who is a pet psychologist and I think we might be visiting her.

It may seem like he favors you, but it may mean that he has claimed you as his bitch....How does he behave when DH gets close to you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> He walks plenty and gets playtime and has an abundance of toys. IDK what to do, lol. I won't consider getting rid of him, but DH and my father are getting on me about his behavior.
> 
> I think, deep down in side, I've like it that he favored me, so I haven't done much about it. I do have a friend, and this is not a joke, who is a pet psychologist and I think we might be visiting her.
> 
> It may seem like he favors you, but it may mean that he has claimed you as his bitch....How does he behave when DH gets close to you?Click to expand...

As long as we are sitting on the couch, just fine. But, if DH actually touches me, then Porky needs to be in the middle.

Great, I'm the doxie bitch! :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> As long as we are sitting on the couch, just fine. But, if DH actually touches me, then Porky needs to be in the middle.
> 
> Great, I'm the doxie bitch! :growlmad:

Girl, then turn it around with the pet psychologist & make Porky your bitch! 

Altho, that sounds all wrong :wacko:

Blast typing on my droid, I keep making all sorts of bugger ups


----------



## cebethel

This is Nacho when we first got her. She was tiny!

https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/BABY-NACHO.jpg

And just because I could :haha:
https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/NACHO-DOGGLES.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

Omg....that is the cutest puppy ever! How much did she weigh in that photo?


----------



## cebethel

About 2 pounds :thumbup:

She was so tiny. She still is small, but with a bit more "meat" on her bones :haha:
She is an "I don't want to move if it isn't an emergency" type of dog


----------



## Indigo77

Is that typical for Chihuahuas? My cats are like that...


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Is that typical for Chihuahuas? My cats are like that...

I dunno. I always thought chihuahuas were hyper...........not Nacho

She is a total couch/bed/pillow potato :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I want a couch potato dog! I think that's why an older one appeals to me.


----------



## Indigo77

Me too....We are so mellow here, a puppy or kitten may not be a good idea. I inquired about a 7 year old black cocker today, but she was already adopted...

DMom....where is the pic of Miles?


----------



## cebethel

Miles!! Miles!! Miles!!


----------



## Indigo77

R u ladies planning on nursing? Just curious....


----------



## crystal443

I need to stay away from this thread...I miss having a dog:cry: and little Porkchop reminds me of the days I was my dogs bitch:cry: and Eva, that is seriously the cutest puppy ever:winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

I'll try to add the photos of Riley...Yaaaahhhh!!! I did it!!! First one is our dapper little cat Big Show Henry Black Cat, Second is RIley and me enjoying our afternoon, third is yep I'm Rileys bitch and his pillow and fourth is Riley as a puppy.... I miss him but I get too see him on webcam and we'll see him when we go home to visit :)
 



Attached Files:







big_show.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 1









me_ri.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3









meri.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3









ri.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Indigo77

Omg! Gorgeous! But omg...look at the size of his head....wow...


----------



## crystal443

I know..I miss him terribly, I really wanted to bring him with but its just to hot here for a double coated dog so he lives with his sister and my Moms in Canada:thumbup: I think he was around 200 pounds but a big baby, we also had Remy but sadly he passed away right after we got Riley:cry: I would def recomend a Newf for a pet their big but they are so kind.


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> I'll try to add the photos of Riley...Yaaaahhhh!!! I did it!!! First one is our dapper little cat Big Show Henry Black Cat, Second is RIley and me enjoying our afternoon, third is yep I'm Rileys bitch and his pillow and fourth is Riley as a puppy.... I miss him but I get too see him on webcam and we'll see him when we go home to visit :)

Riley is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I'll try to add the photos of Riley...Yaaaahhhh!!! I did it!!! First one is our dapper little cat Big Show Henry Black Cat, Second is RIley and me enjoying our afternoon, third is yep I'm Rileys bitch and his pillow and fourth is Riley as a puppy.... I miss him but I get too see him on webcam and we'll see him when we go home to visit :)
> 
> Riley is gorgeous :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks:hugs:


----------



## sara1786

my children, so far, only have fur!! 
but, i love them to death!! 

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f91/bostonpenguins/azzz.jpg

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f91/bostonpenguins/sniggle.jpg

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f91/bostonpenguins/pretty.jpg

the chocolate lab is Denver 
the dalmatian is Jackson

they're my world!


----------



## cebethel

sara1786 said:


> my children, so far, only have fur!!
> but, i love them to death!!
> 
> https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x436/luvmykidz17/weasle.jpg
> 
> the chocolate lab is Denver
> the dalmatian is Jackson

OMG I LOVE THEM BOTH!! :flower:


----------



## crystal443

Denver and Jackson are gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

At this rate, I'm gonna need a farm for all the dogs I want.......

Crazy dog & cat lady..........sounds like me :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> At this rate, I'm gonna need a farm for all the dogs I want.......
> 
> Crazy dog & cat lady..........sounds like me :thumbup:

I was just thinking something similiar :rofl::rofl::rofl: I'd have a houseful if I could..I love animals..I wouldn't mind a kangaroo or kaola either


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> At this rate, I'm gonna need a farm for all the dogs I want.......
> 
> Crazy dog & cat lady..........sounds like me :thumbup:
> 
> I was just thinking something similiar :rofl::rofl::rofl: I'd have a houseful if I could..I love animals..I wouldn't mind a kangaroo or kaola eitherClick to expand...

I don't know about a kangaroo. I don't want anything that is big enough to kick my ass :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh...so handsome...so photogenic against the blue walls, too!


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> At this rate, I'm gonna need a farm for all the dogs I want.......
> 
> Crazy dog & cat lady..........sounds like me :thumbup:
> 
> I was just thinking something similiar :rofl::rofl::rofl: I'd have a houseful if I could..I love animals..I wouldn't mind a kangaroo or kaola eitherClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know about a kangaroo. I don't want anything that is big enough to kick my ass :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: I'd send DH out to feed it if it looked grumpy:thumbup: He'd enjoy a good ass kicking:haha:


----------



## crystal443

sara1786 said:


> my children, so far, only have fur!!
> but, i love them to death!!
> 
> the chocolate lab is Denver
> the dalmatian is Jackson
> 
> they're my world!

The photo of them sleeping is absolutley precious...Love it:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

They look like they're such good buddies....that's what i would like for Lola...
I feel sorry that she is an only dog.... :(


----------



## cebethel

Oh gawd.........so much cuteness!!!


----------



## Conina

How cute are all these???


----------



## dachsundmom

Sara, another chocolate lab mommy! So cute!!


----------



## jojo1974

awww all the doggys and cats are lovely and cute :)


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke....what about Miles?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> R u ladies planning on nursing? Just curious....

How on earth did I miss this question? lol

I want to.......at least I want to try to. Never got to with DS


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> R u ladies planning on nursing? Just curious....
> 
> How on earth did I miss this question? lol
> 
> I want to.......at least I want to try to. Never got to with DSClick to expand...

I missed this one too; well, I had a very hard time with DD and didn't do it for very long. Now granted, it was not the best time of my life, so my sttitude might be better. So, I will try like hell, but I am truthfully terrified of it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Brooke....what about Miles?

He's gone into hiding in DD's room. She leaves for band camp soon, so I am thinking he'll migrate into our room and then I can get a pick. He's a gray and black tiger mix.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke....what about Miles?
> 
> He's gone into hiding in DD's room. She leaves for band camp soon, so I am thinking he'll migrate into our room and then I can get a pick. He's a gray and black tiger mix.Click to expand...

I sense an ambush :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL!


----------



## Indigo77

https://images.stanzapub.com/readers/2009/02/26/hercule_2.jpg

https://imgn.dt07.net/601/601728_vb.jpg

https://bouviers.net/dogblog/images/largesmall1.jpg

https://www.youlay.net/user/ramji/photos/nature/World%20Biggest%20Dogs/image011.jpg

Wow!


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> R u ladies planning on nursing? Just curious....
> 
> How on earth did I miss this question? lol
> 
> I want to.......at least I want to try to. Never got to with DSClick to expand...

Oh sorry I missed your question too Indigo :blush:

I really hope to be able to nurse my LO(s) :thumbup:

Just how do I nurse triplets? :shrug::wacko::D


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG! They are huge. We might be getting that third dog after all. My dad told me this morning that my step sisiter does not want her dog back...my dad has been keeping her while she moved.

Dad doesn't want to keep her bc she barks and sheds. Did not need this after my morning, so I got very upset with him and now I might just take Latte.


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> R u ladies planning on nursing? Just curious....
> 
> How on earth did I miss this question? lol
> 
> I want to.......at least I want to try to. Never got to with DSClick to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry I missed your question too Indigo :blush:
> 
> I really hope to be able to nurse my LO(s) :thumbup:
> 
> Just how do I nurse triplets? :shrug::wacko::DClick to expand...

Via the third nipple!!


----------



## Indigo77

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-JJzEv1KtOV8/TcpT1aaQs5I/AAAAAAAAABo/k18c62RVJQM/s1600/ducky3.jpg

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-HeAjI7htFHI/TcpTsonNveI/AAAAAAAAABQ/xZHV6ggdlSo/s1600/dog_682x400_424148a.jpg

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-fAY7aQ5smos/TcpXSbfbDkI/AAAAAAAAAB8/ohSydNayFw8/s1600/Danka+Kordak.jpg

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0Lhujr_ftvU/TcpTuI6WMBI/AAAAAAAAABc/ac2Nynzf140/s1600/smallwhite.jpg

AWwwww!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> OMG! They are huge. We might be getting that third dog after all. My dad told me this morning that my step sisiter does not want her dog back...my dad has been keeping her while she moved.
> 
> Dad doesn't want to keep her bc she barks and sheds. Did not need this after my morning, so I got very upset with him and now I might just take Latte.

What's up chickie? :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

I want a HUGE dog! I saw an english mastiff at petsmart one time that weighed 180 lbs (I stopped & asked the owner - dude was HOT! lol)

This dogs head was massive :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> OMG! They are huge. We might be getting that third dog after all. My dad told me this morning that my step sisiter does not want her dog back...my dad has been keeping her while she moved.
> 
> Dad doesn't want to keep her bc she barks and sheds. Did not need this after my morning, so I got very upset with him and now I might just take Latte.

Awwww....do u have a pic? I would be more upset with your step sis....:growlmad:

What happened this morning?


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> I want a HUGE dog! I saw an english mastiff at petsmart one time that weighed 180 lbs (I stopped & asked the owner - dude was HOT! lol)
> 
> This dogs head was massive :thumbup:

There is a st bernard rescue in town and sometimes they go to petsmart....they are a bit intimidating...


----------



## dachsundmom

My step sis can suck it...we knew she'd never take the dog back and she waited three months to tell us...my BFF would've taken her then, but can't now bc she got two more cats...yes, she is that girl, lol.

My morning is on the JUly testing thread...I refuse to change the upbeat tempo of this one, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> My step sis can suck it...we knew she'd never take the dog back and she waited three months to tell us...my BFF would've taken her then, but can't now bc she got two more cats...yes, she is that girl, lol.
> 
> My morning is on the JUly testing thread...I refuse to change the upbeat tempo of this one, lol.

Sounds like she needs :trouble:

I swear going & giving someone the finger helps! I do it all the time! :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Seeing those photos of the large dogs and danes made me think of my old boy Merlin (RIP)

So I thought I'd share him with you all :) He was a small Great Dane weighing 140lb - seriously he was small for a male :)
 



Attached Files:







MERLIN 2010 (26).jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2









MERLIN 2010 (46).jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Indigo77

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-uuZMRgwWGe0/TcuNncpVOyI/AAAAAAAAAeA/N3rdW3g8fX8/s1600/world+biggest+cat5.jpg

https://www.fwi.co.uk/blogs/rural-life/biggest%20cat%20in%20world.JPG

https://www.animalamigo.com/images/World-Record-Of-Largest-Cat.jpg

https://www.offbeatearth.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/maine-coon.jpg


----------



## Conina

Darcy's not far off some of them LOL


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Seeing those photos of the large dogs and danes made me think of my old boy Merlin (RIP)
> 
> So I thought I'd share him with you all :) He was a small Great Dane weighing 140lb - seriously he was small for a male :)

Awww Merlin! Such a large sweet looking boy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't imagine 10 stone being small for a dog! Lol

I want a big cat like that!


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Seeing those photos of the large dogs and danes made me think of my old boy Merlin (RIP)
> 
> So I thought I'd share him with you all :) He was a small Great Dane weighing 140lb - seriously he was small for a male :)


OMG his head is HUGE.....handsome puppy.....RIP.....:cry:....:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs: 

I had a large ginger cat who was almost as large as the ginger cat in the photos :D

And St Bernards are darlings but drool a LOT :)


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom a huge cat could sort Porkchop out :haha:

Indigo Merlin's head was heavy :) But he was the gentlest dog I've ever meet and we feel honoured to have given him a good retirement and shared 7 months with him :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I've been researching Mancoon cats.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I've been researching Mancoon cats.

One of my favourite breeds of cats and they are big :) Norwegian Forest cats are also large :)


----------



## Indigo77

https://img.ezinemark.com/imagemanager2/files/30004254/2011/02/2011-02-05-16-00-02-8-mr-peebles-from-pekin-illinois-usa-was-claimed.jpeg

Mr. Peebles from Pekin, Illinois, USA was claimed as the world\'s smallest cat. Mr. Peebles is two years old cat weighing just 3 pounds and measuring 6.1 inches in height.

https://thedailycatblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/cat2.jpg

https://thedailycatblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/cat1.jpg


----------



## Conina

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww want one!!!!!

Although Darcy would swallow it whole...


----------



## dachsundmom

Tiny kitty! Not around Porky!


----------



## Indigo77

DMom....your doc sux ass....why is he against soy? It's time to go to a fs, i think....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> DMom....your doc sux ass....why is he against soy? It's time to go to a fs, i think....

I think it's bc he has no control over it; had I known I was the TMX guinea pig, I might have thought twice. All I asked is if it could lenghten my LP, lol.

I am looking into a fertility clinic about an hour from me, after the soy cycle.


----------



## Indigo77

I have PPO coverage....I can see any doc I want....Maybe I should go straight to the RE? He is a man...my only hesitation....No other man has ever been up my cooter...


----------



## Indigo77

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fM5y-F1HFpU/TbWgFT6wbMI/AAAAAAAAIfI/R6CWiuhRwEs/s1600/The-Worlds-Most-Smallest-Horse-01.jpg

World's smallest horse.....22" height.....awwwww.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I have PPO coverage....I can see any doc I want....Maybe I should go straight to the RE? He is a man...my only hesitation....No other man has ever been up my cooter...

:haha::haha: I have PPO as well, I was just loyal until this morning. Does the practice have female? I have had both male and female docs and can say I have had good and bad with both. You might want to go straight to the RE is you haven't had any testing done and if your current office won't do it. The RE will do it before starting anything anyway. Could save you some time.


----------



## Indigo77

My current will do it....the bloodwork, at least....but she's just a GP....and I don't have a ObGyn...


----------



## dachsundmom

That's right, I forgot. Go straight to the RE, don't waste time then.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> That's right, I forgot. Go straight to the RE, don't waste time then.

^^^^WSS


----------



## Indigo77

Where is Eva?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Where is Eva?

I will ask her, lol.

Msg sent, lol. Told her you were on the hunt.


----------



## Jennjenn

Indigo77 said:


> https://img.ezinemark.com/imagemanager2/files/30004254/2011/02/2011-02-05-16-00-02-8-mr-peebles-from-pekin-illinois-usa-was-claimed.jpeg
> 
> Mr. Peebles from Pekin, Illinois, USA was claimed as the world\'s smallest cat. Mr. Peebles is two years old cat weighing just 3 pounds and measuring 6.1 inches in height.
> 
> https://thedailycatblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/cat2.jpg
> 
> https://thedailycatblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/cat1.jpg

These don't look real...are you sure they weren't photoshopped? My DDs have talked us in to getting a second fish tank for them...I'm dreading it!


----------



## Jennjenn

I googled it and there he was...OMG so cute. I miss my kitties, but not the litter box!


----------



## onmymind17

OK hopefully this will work, here is Kirby when i first rescued him, he was 3lbs he was so small, look at his tag, thats a normal dog tag, and its huge compared to him

https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo28/onmymind17/IMG_20110726_153036.jpg

And this is Kirby now all 62 lbs of adorable fur!!

https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo28/onmymind17/Kirby7-1.jpg


----------



## Macwooly

Kirby is so stunning :kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG....Kirby was ADORABLE!!! :awww:


----------



## cebethel

Does it count that I have like 100 rats & mice?


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Does it count that I have like 100 rats & mice?

Really? Let's see 'em....

This is the email i just rec'd from dh....


dog.**no dog.* kitten.* foster dog.* little dog, kitten. adopta dog. kitty. dog. no dog. kitten. adopta dog. kitty. dog.
*
I'm going to buy you a teddy bear.


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Does it count that I have like 100 rats & mice?
> 
> Really? Let's see 'em....
> 
> This is the email i just rec'd from dh....
> 
> 
> dog.**no dog.* kitten.* foster dog.* little dog, kitten. adopta dog. kitty. dog. no dog. kitten. adopta dog. kitty. dog.
> *
> I'm going to buy you a teddy bear.Click to expand...

Eva is not pleased! Mrs Indigo NEEDS another doggie or kitty!!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Does it count that I have like 100 rats & mice?
> 
> Really? Let's see 'em....
> 
> This is the email i just rec'd from dh....
> 
> 
> dog.**no dog.* kitten.* foster dog.* little dog, kitten. adopta dog. kitty. dog. no dog. kitten. adopta dog. kitty. dog.
> *
> I'm going to buy you a teddy bear.Click to expand...

You wanna see the frozen ones too? lol


----------



## Indigo77

:saywhat:

Shit I'm slow....pregnancy brain again....I _just_ realized that your snakes must eat them....that, or else u have an infestation problem....


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> :saywhat:
> 
> Shit I'm slow....pregnancy brain again....I _just_ realized that your snakes must eat them....that, or else u have an infestation problem....

Yes indeedy......... I try not to go near the "feeders" as they are so cute & I'll want to save them all :wacko:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> R u ladies planning on nursing? Just curious....
> 
> How on earth did I miss this question? lol
> 
> I want to.......at least I want to try to. Never got to with DSClick to expand...
> 
> I missed this one too; well, I had a very hard time with DD and didn't do it for very long. Now granted, it was not the best time of my life, so my sttitude might be better. So, I will try like hell, but I am truthfully terrified of it.Click to expand...

I know I'm slow on the take today:haha: but when I read back through to catch up and saw this..I've actually been thinking alot about if I'll nurse, my biggest concern is that I've got a 13 old boy who will be probably be 14 or 15 when a new baby enters the house. I just keep thinking I can't imagine being comfortable feeding a baby in front of him or more importantly he would die of embarrasment. I'm pretty reserved when it comes to that sort of thing:shrug: I don't care what the world thinks but I don't want to make JD or Brooke feel uncomfortable, so I'm not sure what I'll do


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> I know I'm slow on the take today:haha: but when I read back through to catch up and saw this..I've actually been thinking alot about if I'll nurse, my biggest concern is that I've got a 13 old boy who will be probably be 14 or 15 when a new baby enters the house. I just keep thinking I can't imagine being comfortable feeding a baby in front of him or more importantly he would die of embarrasment. I'm pretty reserved when it comes to that sort of thing:shrug: I don't care what the world thinks but I don't want to make JD or Brooke feel uncomfortable, so I'm not sure what I'll do

I totally never thought about that!

You could use something like this? https://shop.bebeaulait.com/nc


----------



## crystal443

Hooter Hider:rofl::rofl: Its a great idea but a pisser of a name:haha: Will you be nursing?

Indigo- if you can figure out a way for your DH to agree to a dog please let me know what worked..I can't convince my DH we need one. He almost gives in and then he'll change his mind:winkwink:


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> Hooter Hider:rofl::rofl: Its a great idea but a pisser of a name:haha: Will you be nursing?
> 
> Indigo- if you can figure out a way for your DH to agree to a dog please let me know what worked..I can't convince my DH we need one. He almost gives in and then he'll change his mind:winkwink:

I'd like to try :thumbup:

Hooter hider - It could have been a titty tarp :haha:


----------



## crystal443

I almost spit my Milo out...Titty Tarp:rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> I almost spit my Milo out...Titty Tarp:rofl::rofl:

Mmmmmmmmm milo

Haven't had any in years!!


----------



## crystal443

I'm addicted to the stuff:thumbup: its replaced most of my coffee and soda addiction..I don't know if Milo is bad for me but I don't care I'm keeping it:haha:


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> I'm addicted to the stuff:thumbup: its replaced most of my coffee and soda addiction..I don't know if Milo is bad for me but I don't care I'm keeping it:haha:

Akk, I need something to replace my soda addiction.......

I'm so gonna invent the "titty tarp"

None of this hooter hider..........TITTY TARP ALL THE WAY!! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, my name is Brooke, lol. Lovely choice!


----------



## Indigo77

Ok...so we now have 2 products....LL's supplements to improve semen..'cock cocktail' and the the titty tarp...We're going to be RICH!!! :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

I like the watermelon vodka idea the best, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I like the watermelon vodka idea the best, lol.

Hmm, it needs a "catchy" name............


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, there is a drink called a 'strawberry bend me over' so maybe this should be the 
'watermelon knock me up?' Lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Well, there is a drink called a 'strawberry bend me over' so maybe this should be the
> 'watermelon knock me up?' Lol

We are going to be bagillionaires!


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, there is a drink called a 'strawberry bend me over' so maybe this should be the
> 'watermelon knock me up?' Lol
> 
> We are going to be bagillionaires!Click to expand...

You could pay someone to drive you around! :happydance:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Crystal, my name is Brooke, lol. Lovely choice!

Thanks..its such a pretty name :) JD is short for Johndouglas, its a combination of family names..he's the only grandson so far my brother has all girls..lol. 

I love the Titty Tarp idea as well ladies..a fortune to be made there..however one problem I personally would only need a titty tissue cause I'm not exactly full in that area but a Titty Tarp and a Titty Tissue would be fantastic:thumbup:

Watermelon and Vodka??? That could never ever go wrong!!:haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, there is a drink called a 'strawberry bend me over' so maybe this should be the
> 'watermelon knock me up?' Lol
> 
> We are going to be bagillionaires!Click to expand...
> 
> You could pay someone to drive you around! :happydance:Click to expand...

Why pay someone when DH does it for free? lol

I can spend the extra on eyeshadow :haha:


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Crystal, my name is Brooke, lol. Lovely choice!
> 
> Thanks..its such a pretty name :) JD is short for Johndouglas, its a combination of family names..he's the only grandson so far my brother has all girls..lol.
> 
> I love the Titty Tarp idea as well ladies..a fortune to be made there..however one problem I personally would only need a titty tissue cause I'm not exactly full in that area but a Titty Tarp and a Titty Tissue would be fantastic:thumbup:
> 
> Watermelon and Vodka??? That could never ever go wrong!!:haha:Click to expand...

Then you could have the TTT - Tiny Titty Tarp :haha:

I'll also have the TTT - Titanic Titty Tarp :wacko:


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, there is a drink called a 'strawberry bend me over' so maybe this should be the
> 'watermelon knock me up?' Lol
> 
> We are going to be bagillionaires!Click to expand...
> 
> You could pay someone to drive you around! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Why pay someone when DH does it for free? lol
> 
> I can spend the extra on eyeshadow :haha:Click to expand...

Do you not drive because of learning to drive on the oppisite side? I had a bugger of a time learning..DH does almost all the driving..very strange


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Crystal, my name is Brooke, lol. Lovely choice!
> 
> Thanks..its such a pretty name :) JD is short for Johndouglas, its a combination of family names..he's the only grandson so far my brother has all girls..lol.
> 
> I love the Titty Tarp idea as well ladies..a fortune to be made there..however one problem I personally would only need a titty tissue cause I'm not exactly full in that area but a Titty Tarp and a Titty Tissue would be fantastic:thumbup:
> 
> Watermelon and Vodka??? That could never ever go wrong!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Then you could have the TTT - Tiny Titty Tarp :haha:
> 
> I'll also have the TTT - Titanic Titty Tarp :wacko:Click to expand...

YES!!!:holly: Perfect:rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> YES!!!:holly: Perfect:rofl::rofl:

I apologize now if I offend anyone with my talk of tiny or titanic titties :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Eva, stop, lol. Nothing to apologize for...


----------



## crystal443

I'm not offended..I needed a good laugh today:winkwink:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Oh Eva, stop, lol. Nothing to apologize for...

There may be a few "sensitive types" in our midst.....I'm covering my bases :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh Eva, stop, lol. Nothing to apologize for...
> 
> There may be a few "sensitive types" in our midst.....I'm covering my bases :haha:Click to expand...

Those are just the stalkers and they already left, lol.

*** We see you!*** :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh Eva, stop, lol. Nothing to apologize for...
> 
> There may be a few "sensitive types" in our midst.....I'm covering my bases :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Those are just the stalkers and they already left, lol.
> 
> *** We see you!*** :haha:Click to expand...

:flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher: :haha:


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh Eva, stop, lol. Nothing to apologize for...
> 
> There may be a few "sensitive types" in our midst.....I'm covering my bases :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Those are just the stalkers and they already left, lol.
> 
> *** We see you!*** :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher: :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::flasher::flasher:


----------



## Indigo77

You're all nuts! Love it!


----------



## Indigo77

Have any of you fostered really young puppies? That need to be bottle- fed? There is a rescuer that is desperate....I don't have the experience....There are 5 babies....4 weeks old....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Have any of you fostered really young puppies? That need to be bottle- fed? There is a rescuer that is desperate....I don't have the experience....There are 5 babies....4 weeks old....

I have; won't lie, it is a full time job. And if that are not able to pee on their own yet, you will have to help with that as well. They need to be fed and pottied every two hours or so. But, it is so worth it. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you fostered really young puppies? That need to be bottle- fed? There is a rescuer that is desperate....I don't have the experience....There are 5 babies....4 weeks old....
> 
> I have; won't lie, it is a full time job. And if that are not able to pee on their own yet, you will have to help with that as well. They need to be fed and pottied every two hours or so. But, it is so worth it. :hugs:Click to expand...

:saywhat:

How do u help them pee?
Does that mean I will be up all night with them?


----------



## dachsundmom

Mommy dogs lick their puppies to stimulate them to go...if they aren't doing this on their own yet, you need to simulate it with a warm, wet washcloth. But, if these babies are 4 weeks, they should be close to doing it on their own and close to being introduced to food. Unless there was some type of developmental delay.


----------



## Indigo77

Oh...I see...the plan is to wean them next week....


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you going to do it?


----------



## Indigo77

Now I'm scared...:blush:...what if I kill them?


----------



## dachsundmom

You won't, lol. It's not as hard as it sounds, it's just a lot of work.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Mommy dogs lick their puppies to stimulate them to go...if they aren't doing this on their own yet, you need to simulate it with a warm, wet washcloth. But, if these babies are 4 weeks, they should be close to doing it on their own and close to being introduced to food. Unless there was some type of developmental delay.

What?? Indigo has to lick the puppy to stimulate it to go pee 

I WANT PICTURES!! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

EVA!!!!

:finger::finger::finger::finger:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> EVA!!!!
> 
> :finger::finger::finger::finger:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yep, laughed so hard I think a little pee came out :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Where would I put them? Do I have to do night-feedings? How much do they poop / pee at that age?


----------



## Indigo77

See Eva...you're a natural at stimulating pee...will send them right over....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Where would I put them? Do I have to do night-feedings? How much do they poop / pee at that age?

Where does the rescue keep them now? I would probably pen them in your kitchen and use a baby monitor for the first few nights. You will probably have to do one, maybe two night feedings for the first week. But, if they are getting ready to wean them in a week, most of that is done.

They poo and pee as much as any puppy, but have no control at all. You will be changing paper a lot. 

I can't believe Mr. Indigo is considering this?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Where would I put them? Do I have to do night-feedings? How much do they poop / pee at that age?
> 
> Where does the rescue keep them now? I would probably pen them in your kitchen and use a baby monitor for the first few nights. You will probably have to do one, maybe two night feedings for the first week. But, if they are getting ready to wean them in a week, most of that is done.
> 
> They poo and pee as much as any puppy, but have no control at all. You will be changing paper a lot.
> 
> I can't believe Mr. Indigo is considering this?Click to expand...

I wouldn't give him a chance to say no...........:thumbup:

It's common knowledge I make people piss themselves, so puppies wouldn't be that hard :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Where would I put them? Do I have to do night-feedings? How much do they poop / pee at that age?
> 
> Where does the rescue keep them now? I would probably pen them in your kitchen and use a baby monitor for the first few nights. You will probably have to do one, maybe two night feedings for the first week. But, if they are getting ready to wean them in a week, most of that is done.
> 
> They poo and pee as much as any puppy, but have no control at all. You will be changing paper a lot.
> 
> I can't believe Mr. Indigo is considering this?Click to expand...

I haven't answered the rescuer or told DH yet....


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> I haven't answered the rescuer or told DH yet....

Video chat him from upstairs! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

You might find one you really like in the litter too!


----------



## Indigo77

I emailed her


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I emailed her

:happydance::happydance: Your DH might sh*t himself, lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Awwww puppies, i want to see pictures!!!! When i rescued Kirby they said he was 7 weeks, the vet said he was more like 5 weeks, and he was eating kibble a day after i brought him home. Awwwww your so good for saving these puppies!!!


----------



## crystal443

Wow Indigo your a star for considering those puppies:thumbup: alot of work but I'm sure its very rewarding in the end. You might find a new puppy in the litter:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Ok fist please could I place my order for a titanic titty tarp :rofl:

Next Eva I agree those that are easily offended are stalkers and have gone :)

Indigo you must foster the pups! You won't kill them and at 4 weeks you'll probably get away with one night feed if you really fill them up before you go to bed. Dmom is right about the stimulating them to make them pee and poo but they start to do it themselves for 4-5 weeks onwards. I have hand reared pups and kittens from new borns and it is hard work but so rewarding and somehow I never felt tired till the pups or kittens left me and then I spelt for 24 hours solid :)


----------



## purplelou

I'm sort of a medium size - could I have a "Boobie Blanket"???

and - if you have tiny cute puppies in the house you dh may just wanted to keep one (or all) once he sees how absolutely gorgeous they are!!!! (why did I not think of this????)


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Indigo77 said:


> Have any of you fostered really young puppies? That need to be bottle- fed? There is a rescuer that is desperate....I don't have the experience....There are 5 babies....4 weeks old....

I often foster puppies. Because I work from home I have the time to give to them, and lots of experience rearing pups too.
Youngest we've had here (other than litters we've bred ourselves) was Great Dane puppies from 1 day old ....that was extremely tough going, but very rewarding. By comparison 4 wk-old ups will be a walk in the park ...well, not quite, but a lot easier.
(**their mother came out of a Dublin pound, in a desperately awful condition, and 3 days later dropped a litter of 10 pups, much to the rescues surprise - the vet's recommendation was to take 2 pups off her completely, once they'd had their colostrum, and give supplementary bottles to the remaining 8 to take the stress off her body in producing milk...hence I got the call one evening to come and collect two tiny pups.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v354/moneygalljrts/Inca/Bottlefeedingday1.jpg

I weaned the GD pups at 3½ weeks....on a ready-brek porridge made with Lactol. Hand-reared pups can generally be weaned earlier, and will often be easier as they are already used to taking their food from you.

You'll definitely need a puppy pen to confine them in. Once they were up and moving we moved their puppy pen into the sitting room (lining it underneath with tarpaulin and newspaper) so they could be with us and all our dogs all day long rather than being confined to bedroom or kitchen.

If you haven't fostered before make sure you clearly understand who is responsible for paying for what. It can get expensive very quickly, especially with young pups. And don't forget...letting them go to their new homes, **will** be heart-breaking, but also **very** rewarding. So, when the time comes, _constantly_ remind yourself they they are only ready and able to go to their new homes because of all the hard work **you** have put in to rearing them.

Good luck with your decision. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Well....DH was cc'ed on my email to her. He emailed her this morning with his cell phone. She called him.....and now we are fostering Penny instead....She is the housetrained adult dog that looks like a mini-Lola....He did all this before I even got up this morning... 

Penny's foster mom is an experienced rescuer....She has 4 dogs of her own and is currently fostering 7 other dogs, including 5 puppies....and she is moving...Apparently we are to foster Penny for 10 days, or so....She does have _issues_, but they are all the same issues Lola has....so it should be ok....She is used to being crated and finds comfort in it, so DH found a crate to borrow...She is also very respectful with cats, so hopefully our cats won't object too much....

Thanks for all the advice...Fuzzy, that pic _really_ makes me want to do it.....Maybe I can convince him to let me offer to take 1 or 2.....?

Dh is actually excited about Penny....those long-eared dogs with big brown eyes get him every time....


----------



## dachsundmom

Hey, at least you got something! Does she have anywhere for the puppies to go?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Hey, at least you got something! Does she have anywhere for the puppies to go?

I don't know yet...I emailed her to ask....


----------



## dachsundmom

Is he totally against the puppies?


----------



## Indigo77

He is against the cats being put out in any way....They are older and doesn't want their lives disrupted...After we moved here, Buddha started peeing in the corner of our livingroom and her health started going downhill and then she died....

He thinks that puppies are more disruptive....and he really doesn't want me getting too attached....He thinks that I will be unable or unwilling to let the puppies go....

But my thinking is that puppies are less mobile and will be confined to their pen.....so the cats will have less disruption...and they will be so much work, I will be glad when they find their homes...

When is Latte coming over?


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with you and I am going to talk to my dad when I see him in the morning about taking her Saturday. DH asked if my father was going to pay the dog food bills and I told him to go suck himself and start grating the cheese!


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo it's good your fostering Penny and who knows if all goes well she could be like my foster dogs (Paddy & Teddy) and become forever dogs who never leave :)


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I agree with you and I am going to talk to my dad when I see him in the morning about taking her Saturday. DH asked if my father was going to pay the dog food bills and I told him to go suck himself and start grating the cheese!

.....:haha::haha::blush::haha:

Did he grate the damn cheese?


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Indigo it's good your fostering Penny and who knows if all goes well she could be like my foster dogs (Paddy & Teddy) and become forever dogs who never leave :)

I hope so....I think Lola would be happier (if they get along)....she is the only canine here....not fair....

It's odd that they have the same issues....seperation anxiety, fear of thunder, wary of strangers, extremely shy....and they both become easily _unbalanced_ if their routine is disrupted....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I agree with you and I am going to talk to my dad when I see him in the morning about taking her Saturday. DH asked if my father was going to pay the dog food bills and I told him to go suck himself and start grating the cheese!
> 
> .....:haha::haha::blush::haha:
> 
> Did he grate the damn cheese?Click to expand...

No, he went and bought 16lbs of shredded cheese and I am taking the cheese blocks to the shelter, lol. I think we have now invested $250 in cheese over the last two days. :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Omg....that's exactly what my DH would do, too...typical....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Omg....that's what mt DH would do, too...typical....

So now my fridge is full of effing cheese, lol. I cannot believe he was too put out to try and exchange the crap. :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Indigo it's good your fostering Penny and who knows if all goes well she could be like my foster dogs (Paddy & Teddy) and become forever dogs who never leave :)
> 
> I hope so....I think Lola would be happier (if they get along)....she is the only canine here....not fair....
> 
> It's odd that they have the same issues....seperation anxiety, fear of thunder, wary of strangers, extremely shy....and they both become easily _unbalanced_ if their routine is disrupted....Click to expand...

You may find they help each other reduce the seperation anxiety - FXed :) 

Teddy could never be an only dog as he has seperation issues but as long as he is with at least one of the other dogs he's ok. But when he went in for castration they were phoning us an hour after his operation to go and collect him as he was howling the place down :(


----------



## Indigo77

Awwww....poor Teddy.....

I hope Lola and Penny become buddies.....Every time I see dogs at the dog park who have companions, I notice they seem happier and more balanced than only dogs....


----------



## dachsundmom

When Porky got neutered, we learned that he needed enough drugs for a 75lb dog to go under; he kept waking up, lol.

We begged to keep his nuts in a jar, but the vet said no.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> No, he went and bought 16lbs of shredded cheese and I am taking the cheese blocks to the shelter, lol. I think we have now invested $250 in cheese over the last two days. :growlmad:

Ohhhh the makeup $250 could have bought :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> When Porky got neutered, we learned that he needed enough drugs for a 75lb dog to go under; he kept waking up, lol.
> 
> We begged to keep his nuts in a jar, but the vet said no.

There is no jar big enough to hold the nuts of Porkchop!


----------



## dachsundmom

Did I ever mention that all of his teeth came in double and we had to pay to have a set removed? Lol. The dog is really demonic!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Did I ever mention that all of his teeth came in double and we had to pay to have a set removed? Lol. The dog is really demonic!

Roxy had a few double teeth! Luckily the vet said they'd fall out on their own, and they did........after a while


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Did I ever mention that all of his teeth came in double and we had to pay to have a set removed? Lol. The dog is really demonic!
> 
> Roxy had a few double teeth! Luckily the vet said they'd fall out on their own, and they did........after a whileClick to expand...

Porkchop's never did and he started to have dental issues. :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Did I ever mention that all of his teeth came in double and we had to pay to have a set removed? Lol. The dog is really demonic!
> 
> Roxy had a few double teeth! Luckily the vet said they'd fall out on their own, and they did........after a whileClick to expand...
> 
> Porkchop's never did and he started to have dental issues. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Awww Porky :(


----------



## Indigo77

Double teeth? Is that a doxie thing?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Double teeth? Is that a doxie thing?

hmmm, not sure.........I'll google it :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

I think it may be dogs with elongated muzzles..............*still looking*


----------



## dachsundmom

Waiting, lol......


----------



## cebethel

Scrap that idea, I just saw something about a boxer that had a couple double of double teeth


----------



## dachsundmom

All I know is the vet charged $75 to put him under and $35 per tooth, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe it's a purebred- inbreeding thing.....although, I remember reading that a record number of cats are born without teeth....they don't know why, but think it's environmental.....


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> All I know is the vet charged $75 to put him under and $35 per tooth, lol.

Holy cannoli.....should have been a vet....:growlmad:....or a dentist....:growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Maybe it's a purebred- inbreeding thing.....although, I remember reading that a record number of cats are born without teeth....they don't know why, but think it's environmental.....

without teeth? eeeeks


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> All I know is the vet charged $75 to put him under and $35 per tooth, lol.

holy shiznit :wacko:


----------



## inpghttc

Haha, yes that is a hairless cat named Spencer! I also have two more kitties. he puppy is a Vizsla named Haley


----------



## Indigo77

Both stunning.....so jealous u have a vizsla! There are many redbone coonhounds in my area and they are often confused with vizsla....


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Love Vizlas!

My friend used to show the normal Vizla, and now she breeds/shows Hungarian Wirehaired Vizlas


----------



## Indigo77

This is Penny....the dog we will be fostering.....she is 35 lbs and 2 years old....


----------



## dachsundmom

She's cute! Why do they think you will only have for for about 10 days?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> This is Penny....the dog we will be fostering.....she is 35 lbs and 2 years old....
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/3nf3k13o75Z05W55R5b7p02d5152fd2ea13b1.jpg

Awww Penny :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

inpghttc said:


> View attachment 240814
> 
> 
> Haha, yes that is a hairless cat named Spencer! I also have two more kitties. he puppy is a Vizsla named Haley

SPENCER! That cat is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

I assume because her foster mom will be done with the move and wants her back?.....but IDK, really....that's just what dh told me....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I assume because her foster mom will be done with the move and wants her back?.....but IDK, really....that's just what dh told me....

Hmmm. Maybe he is hoping for 10 days, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

BTW, the rescuer emailed that the babies are all safe...I hope Penny does well here and we can adopt her...If we adopt her, then we just need to add 2 kids to the mix, and everything will be grand.....


----------



## dachsundmom

FX'd. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo I do hope it all works out with Penny - FXed :thumbup:

Double teeth is a thing any dog can get as I vet nurse I saw pure breeds and crosses with it and dogs from as small as a Yorkshire Terrier to as large as a rottweiler but not really any of the giant breeds but maybe because less are around :shrug:

Tiny had it and we gave her loads of bones and daily I would rub teething gel on her gums and wiggle the baby teeth that needed to come out and after about a fortnight they came out :)


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Indigo I do hope it all works out with Penny - FXed :thumbup:
> 
> Double teeth is a thing any dog can get as I vet nurse I saw pure breeds and crosses with it and dogs from as small as a Yorkshire Terrier to as large as a rottweiler but not really any of the giant breeds but maybe because less are around :shrug:
> 
> Tiny had it and we gave her loads of bones and daily I would rub teething gel on her gums and wiggle the baby teeth that needed to come out and after about a fortnight they came out :)

Thats what I did with Roxy. She loves to gnaw on bones!


----------



## dachsundmom

So, my vet robbed me? lol Told us the damn dog would get gum disease if we didn't pull them the next day, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

I'm a nightmare for not seeing the vet if I can help it even though all the pets are insured but I am fortunate with my past as a veterinary nurse that I can nurse some things myself :)

When we got Baldrick back from the kennels on Saturday Baldrick had an eye issue so I went to the chemist shop got some eye ointment and started using it along with anti-inflammatories. I did take Baldrick to the vets on Monday as I don't play with eyes they are too important and she confirmed my suspicions and told me the treatment I started Saturday was the right one - thankfully :)


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> So, my vet robbed me? lol Told us the damn dog would get gum disease if we didn't pull them the next day, lol.

Well sometimes the only thing to do is remove the teeth under anaesthetic and in the UK we would have paid approx £100 so approx $160 if we'd needed to have Tiny's sorted surgically.

Double teeth can cause issues and gum disease but it takes years to set in :(

Does sound like your vet is eager and a wee bit expensive :(


----------



## Indigo77

Wooly...What is the BMI cutoff for the FS referral? 35 ? I just noticed you have 2 weight tickers...


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Wooly...What is the BMI cutoff for the FS referral? 35 ? I just noticed you have 2 weight tickers...

Yeap the BMI is 35 or under. 

I set up one ticker for my full lose to hit my target weight of 147lb but then set another one up for my referral weight as an added kick up the butt for me to get this weight off asap but healthily :)


----------



## Conina

Darcy had to get loads of her teeth taken out - she had receding gums and some of them were getting infected. Apparently it's pretty common in cats too. She now just has her "fangs" - which are proper fangs, you can even see them when her mouth is closed :haha::haha: but it doesn't seem to bother her - she has always eaten dry food and still manages to crunch it up.

I can't remember how much it cost to get them out, but the fact it's gone out of my mind would suggest it wasn't too extortionate!


----------



## dachsundmom

Latte is coming next Friday!


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Does your hubby know she's staying yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH thinks she is just staying while my dad is in NC...so, until Wed, but I told my father that if this works out I was going to keep the dog. He agreed and said he would cover her yearly vet care, so unless Porky has a big issue with this, I think it's a done deal!


----------



## Macwooly

I hope it all works with Latte :)


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> My DH thinks she is just staying while my dad is in NC...so, until Wed, but I told my father that if this works out I was going to keep the dog. He agreed and said he would cover her yearly vet care, so unless Porky has a big issue with this, I think it's a done deal!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Is he going to NC for business or pleasure?


----------



## dachsundmom

He is going to golf; my father only stays at the office about 20 minutes a day. This is why I can work with him; there is not a lot of time spent together, lol.


----------



## Conina

Well I take back all the nice things I've said about Darcy on this thread. I went home at lunch-time to bring her to the "cat hotel" while we're moving house, and the minute she knew I was moving her towards her carrier she went ballistic and ended up scraping me all the way down my face!! She drew blood on my nose and my lip's all swollen. Thank god I don't have any clients in this afternoon - it's bad enough my co-workers thinking I look like I got into a fight over lunch.

Beforehand I was thinking "aww god love her, she hates her carrier" now I'm like "that :evil::evil: wee b&Tch!!!!"


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Indigo77

Did u tell them u were in a cat fight?


----------



## Macwooly

Conina :hugs: My lot hate the carrier I understand the situation :hugs: Hope the wounds heal soon :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Latte is coming next Friday!

We fully expect pictures!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, where is the Penny/Lola update?


----------



## Indigo77

Picking her up mid - afternoon tomorrow....


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, I thought it was tonight!

Where in the hell is Eva? Her only excuse is if her legs are up a wall, lol


----------



## Indigo77

It was supposed to be tonight, but plans changed....


----------



## dachsundmom

Is the foster mom getting antsy about her leaving?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Is the foster mom getting antsy about her leaving?

Yes...she was sick today and was just hanging out at home so she said she (AND her mom) wanted to hang out with P....She even offered to pick her up here on Wednesday for her spay appointment and bring her back later....We are not the first to offer to foster her...lol...

P was not treated well....spent most of her 2 years on a concrete dog run all alone....She came a long way because of this fosterer and her dogs...So, I understand....She is VERY attached...


----------



## dachsundmom

Why hasn't she made the move to adopt her? Too many at home now?


----------



## Indigo77

Yes...

She WANTS to adopt her, but knows she really shouldn't....She said it just like that in every convo we've had....

Damn....it's going to be 103 here tomorrow anf humid as hell...I'm ready for autumn...


----------



## Indigo77

Did u get this attached when u fostered? 

We never fostered any dog for more than a couple of weeks or so....I wonder how long she has had her...I was kind of glad when they were adopted...lol....I HATE potty training and all the clean-up....


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Did u tell them u were in a cat fight?

Attacked by ninjas :ninja::ninja:


----------



## dachsundmom

I got attached to one foster only and I kept him. His name was Leo (RIP), he was a 10yo cancer ridden Pomeranian and he only lived for a month. But, I couldn't stand the thought of him dying without a home, so I just adopted him after the 2nd day I had him, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo sorry P isn't being dropped tonight :hugs: The woman needs to just bite the bullet and adopt if she is this attached as it's not fair on potential homes or P :nope: I hope P is with you soon and it goes well and you get to adopt her if that's what you hope for :hugs:

DH & I have fostered a number of dogs and some cats and only got attached to 2 old ladies called Flo & Lucy who were 8 year old Shih Tzus. They were owned by a very elderly lady who couldn't care for them and they had got into a bad state :( They came to us on the day they were spayed and had mammary tumours removed. They had such fabulous personalities but we couldn't keep them. But they are having a fabulous life living with a fabulous lady who lets them treat her like a servant :)

All the other foster dogs I was happy to see them leave :haha: 

The foster cats were a little harder but we weren't the right home for any of them apart from Minstrel who came on foster and stayed :D
 



Attached Files:







Flo & Lucy.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh my, those dogs are adorable! Have you ever had a small dog?


----------



## Macwooly

When I moved back in with my mum for university at the age of 35 she had smaller dogs (weighing about 12-20lb) so I was used to one wanting to be on my lap.

But those were the first 2 small dogs DH & I had :) He was reluctant but because the needed a foster with nursing care he didn't object and within an hour Lucy (the sable & white one) was next to him on the sofa having cuddles :D 

We did worry as we had Tiny, Baldrick, Paddy & Merlin but the big dogs were so good with them. The 2 boys looked after them and Baldrick used to take bones to them :) Tiny would ignore them and growl if they got too close but on a walk she was their biggest protection :) Flo and Paddy used to steal bones from each other.

But the 2 little ones held their own with the large dogs and DH & I have said when we're older/retired we'll look to adopt one or two older Shih Tzus :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you do your own grooming too? Tutti (RIP) required constant trips to the groomer and it got very stressful for her when she got older, so I maintained her the best that I could at home.

I remember one day Tutti and I walked to the school to pick up DD and one of the other mothers told me she was the ugliest dog she had ever seen! I'm telling you, that dog understood what she said bc she hung her head down the whole walk home.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Can you do your own grooming too? Tutti (RIP) required constant trips to the groomer and it got very stressful for her when she got older, so I maintained her the best that I could at home.
> 
> I remember one day Tutti and I walked to the school to pick up DD and one of the other mothers told me she was the ugliest dog she had ever seen! I'm telling you, that dog understood what she said bc she hung her head down the whole walk home.

Poor Tutti :hugs: I can do a bit of grooming so should be ok but anything that required a fancy cut is beyond me :)


----------



## dachsundmom

It didn't help, as you know, that one of the side effects of Cushing's is hair loss, so she had huge bald patches on her too, lol. But still, the awful woman might as well have told me I had an ugly kid bc I found it that insulting.


----------



## Indigo77

Awww those doggies are adorable!

DMom....what a horrible thing to say! :growlmad:

Picking up P at 3:30....DH gave her an out, but she didn't take it....If this works out, DH agreed that we would adopt her....:)


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance: This is great! I hope everyone gets along and your DH doesn't feel like the cats are put out at all.


----------



## Macwooly

Excellent news Indigo :happydance: Hope it all works out for you :thumbup:


----------



## pdmcd17

Wow this thread grew it was like 6 pg before I went on holidays

I have 2 cats ( no 1 cat my ebony was suddenly sick and escaped and we haven't seen him in over 2 weeks), we still have akasha.

I have 2 dogs Darcy she's a border collie x hound cross, barett is a German sheppard x golden retriever cross, my oh has a mini golden doodle 

I tried to upload pics but I can't from my iPhone. Once I get home I will upload them

As for the tt's holder lmao! I'd buy one. I will breast feed again I bf both my kids. Even though it would be ackward as my babies are 17 & 15


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/Cmitchell514/c166c3c4.jpg my six baby rabbits at two weeks old,


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie, those are adorable! I just told DH last night that I wanted a rabbit.


----------



## crystal443

Those rabbits are sooooo sweet!!! I want a rabbit now :) We saw some black lab puppies for sale this weekend and it was oh so tempting but we'll wait a bit longer..lol..Kinda like TTC ...waiting, waiting


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/Cmitchell514/c166c3c4.jpg my six baby rabbits at two weeks old,

OMG!! They are so blasted cute!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

DS found a pet today

https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n535/cebethel/2011-07-30_14-39-19_452.jpg

Nah, not really.....lol She's too big for me! :thumbup:


----------



## ttc11

Just wanted to poke in and share my love bugs. We have a min pin and two kitties. They are more than a hand full, for sure.


Here's our lovable adorable child (for now-fingers crossed :winkwink:). His name is Cujo. He tries, well not really, to live up to his big name. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03366 2.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cebethel

ttc11 said:


> Just wanted to poke in and share my love bugs. We have a min pin and two kitties. They are more than a hand full, for sure.
> 
> 
> Here's our lovable adorable child (for now-fingers crossed :winkwink:). His name is Cujo. He tries, well not really, to live up to his big name. :haha:

Awww Cujo :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Awww...bunnies....

Cujo..... :awww:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG that snake is huge!


----------



## ttc11

Thank you for sharing. I know life seems tough when TTC. Even if you don't mean to think about it 24/7, you do. And our furry friends help us giggle and smile through it all!

When you don't have children (yet [-o&lt;), these lovable furry animals are our kids! And sometimes I wonder if they are harder to handle then human children. :dohh: Pet often!!! Hehee.
 



Attached Files:







DSC03288_2.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0930_2.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cebethel

ttc11 said:


> Thank you for sharing. I know life seems tough when TTC. Even if you don't mean to think about it 24/7, you do. And our furry friends help us giggle and smile through it all!
> 
> When you don't have children (yet [-o&lt;), these lovable furry animals are our kids! And sometimes I wonder if they are harder to handle then human children. :dohh: Pet often!!! Hehee.

Awww, I'm quite partial to kitties :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> OMG that snake is huge!

I think she's about 7 & weighs 160 pounds! She's HUGE! Biggest snake I ever held was 13 foot long & 150 pounds......near buckled my legs!

I don't want one that big. Eats big = poo's big :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, you have to give me some type of FYI when the snake pics are coming, lol. I just about went out of the chair.


----------



## Indigo77

Will u have snake dreams tonight?


----------



## dachsundmom

No, I'm not that much of a Freudian, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Snakes under the bed....?


----------



## dachsundmom

Just snakes in general, lol. IDK why, I have never had a bad experience with them.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Just snakes in general, lol. IDK why, I have never had a bad experience with them.

I have! lol


----------



## Indigo77

Do u have a close-up of the tarantula?

We have YET to see Miles....


----------



## dachsundmom

Miles finally came out bc Porky is in his crate, lol.


----------



## cebethel

Here's some tarantulas that I've had..........

https://gallery.pethobbyist.com/search.php?user=25671

There ARE tarantula pics, so be warned! :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 242535
> 
> 
> Miles finally came out bc Porky is in his crate, lol.

YAY! MILES!! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

DH likes Morty, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Miles is so cute! I love him! 

I was beginning to think Porky ate him and you didn't want to tell us....


----------



## dachsundmom

Miles is very much DD's cat. He prefers to stay in her room and we keep his food and litter box in there as well.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> DH likes Morty, lol

I still have Morty. She's 9 years old! She's feisty too......lol

Haven't been bit by a tarantula yet.....thank goodness :thumbup: DH freaks out when I pick them up.

We were talking last night about being bit by critters. We've both been bit by the snakes - last of which our 7 foot boa got me on the face :wacko:

But ya know, I've been mauled more by Mr Peter than any other critters we have put together.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not sure if feisty and tarantula are supposed to go together when it's your pet, lol


----------



## Indigo77

They really are amazing....

Bernie is beautiful....


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> They really are amazing....
> 
> Bernie is beautiful....

They're certainly not your average pet :)

DH is talking about another dog..............YEAAAAAAAA! Just got to get him to commit to it, not getting me excited for nothing...lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh wow! Dog shopping!


----------



## cebethel

Speedy - who's now pushin 100 pounds :thumbup:

https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n535/cebethel/2011-07-30_16-28-25_136.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Did u show him a pic of the black Great Dane / Lab?


----------



## Indigo77

Who is your hubby's favorite?
Austin's favorite?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Oh wow! Dog shopping!

He'll prob change his mind...............

I'll kick him in the nuts :grr:

But I'll get him to :spermy: into a softcup first :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Who is your hubby's favorite?
> Austin's favorite?

Hubby's fave are the snakes, Austins fave is Roxy.............

I'm the only one that likes Peter....lol Peter hates everyone else, so maybe that is the reason for his lack of fans?

DH calls him a "mama's cat"


----------



## Indigo77

Where do you keep them all?


----------



## Indigo77

Poor Nacho...no one's favorite......:cry:

Nacho can be MY favorite! :awww:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Where do you keep them all?

The snakes & tarantulas have their own cages in their own locked room :thumbup: 

The tortoises live outside 24/7 . They have a little "house" that they go in during the day (to keep out of the hot sun) and they come out at night.
During winter there is a heat lamp in there that they sleep under :)

We have to keep our sliding door to the backyard locked, because they can slide the door open & come inside :wacko:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Poor Nacho...no one's favorite......:cry:
> 
> Nacho can be MY favorite! :awww:

Nacho is a little snob lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Where did you get Roxy?


----------



## Indigo77

Maltese!

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/2522075217.html

Phx has a lot of little dogs...


----------



## dachsundmom

A lot of grooming with a Maltese; especially around the eyes bc of tear stains. She needs a mini doxie!


----------



## Indigo77

Omg....look at him....Chi-JR mix....

https://images.craigslist.org/3n83ka3p25Q15Z35U2b7o6af3cb5a69fd142e.jpg

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/2510816789.html


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> A lot of grooming with a Maltese; especially around the eyes bc of tear stains. She needs a mini doxie!

Yep.....nevermind...

I don't think it's what her Dh would have in mind....


----------



## dachsundmom

I wonder how hyper that mix would be?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Where did you get Roxy?

We got Roxy from craigslist :thumbup:

DH wants a chocolate lab............

He wants something bigger than we already have :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Where did you get Roxy?
> 
> We got Roxy from craigslist :thumbup:
> 
> DH wants a chocolate lab............
> 
> He wants something bigger than we already have :haha:Click to expand...

Barney is a very good dog, but from what I have read, the chocolates are the most hyper of the breed. He does have a lot of energy.


----------



## Indigo77

https://images.craigslist.org/3kc3pb3l35O35Z65X6b7uad353ddf5acc1ad7.jpg

Awwwww...

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/2521705829.html


----------



## Indigo77

Bella....
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pet/2516778657.html


----------



## dachsundmom

Bella might have a weight problem, lol


----------



## Indigo77

U think? Maybe she's just big-boned...


----------



## dachsundmom

I think she could lose a few, but I like the fact that she is with a child and a smaller dog in the pic and looks perfectly calm...very good sign.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Bella might have a weight problem, lol

That's what the treadmil is for! :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> U think? Maybe she's just big-boned...

Yep, that is my excuse too :thumbup:

:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you think Chris is serious about this?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Do you think Chris is serious about this?

This sucks.............but I don't think he is.

He has said this before, then changed his mind, so :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Do you think Chris is serious about this?
> 
> This sucks.............but I don't think he is.
> 
> He has said this before, then changed his mind, so :shrug:Click to expand...

So you have to take a taxi to the shelter and get the dog yourself! :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes....Surprise him!


----------



## Indigo77

Ok...not SS, but if by some miracle I get a BFP.....implantation is happening right NOW...


----------



## Indigo77

Plz smack me now...lol...


----------



## slurpie

Me & One of my 'many' cats.
Wolfie is the 'coolest' of the clan.
 



Attached Files:







DSC01616.JPG
File size: 118.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Indigo77

Wolfie is a handsome boy.....He actually _does_ look cool!

Please show us ALL your cats....How many do u have?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Plz smack me now...lol...

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

Really? lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Wolfie looks like a sweetie!


----------



## slurpie

Indigo77 said:


> Wolfie is a handsome boy.....He actually _does_ look cool!
> 
> Please show us ALL your cats....How many do u have?

Hehehe - 12 !!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow! 12, lol.


----------



## slurpie

Lucky - found him with his tail & one of his paw hacked off.

Took him home and from the generosity of many blogger friends, he is now all healed and happy!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0965.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









266.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Indigo77

Hacked off? Poor baby...people are evil.....:nope:

Fitting name...:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

He's pretty!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Plz smack me now...lol...

Don't have to ask me twice!

:grr: :haha:


----------



## cebethel

slurpie said:


> Me & One of my 'many' cats.
> Wolfie is the 'coolest' of the clan.

Awwww Wolfie! Very handsome kitty! :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

slurpie said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Wolfie is a handsome boy.....He actually _does_ look cool!
> 
> Please show us ALL your cats....How many do u have?
> 
> Hehehe - 12 !!!!!!Click to expand...

OHHHH! You are living my dream!!!


----------



## cebethel

slurpie said:


> Lucky - found him with his tail & one of his paw hacked off.
> 
> Took him home and from the generosity of many blogger friends, he is now all healed and happy!

omg, whoever did that to Lucky is a total douchebag!! :cry:


----------



## cebethel

Ok, so I'm a serial poster, but I'm seriously hoping we get to see ALL 12 kitties! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Ok, so I'm a serial poster, but I'm seriously hoping we get to see ALL 12 kitties! lol

Pusher! :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm a serial poster, but I'm seriously hoping we get to see ALL 12 kitties! lol
> 
> Pusher! :haha:Click to expand...

Yes indeedy I am :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## LLbean

ok time to share my fur babies with you all

we have two kitties...one is Bunny Kitty (no tail...manx) and my baby Dusty (ragdoll) and also now we have a sweet as pie Yorkie...Oliver
 



Attached Files:







Bunny Kitty.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 0









Dusty.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2









Oliver.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, do your cats like Oliver?


----------



## LLbean

yes they do, actually Bunny is a grump, even with Dusty (she is a girl and older so...) but Dusty adopted him right away...honestly I got him more for Dusty because he was lonely (Bunny won't play with him) and now they do play all day...even when I leave the house Dusty babysits Oliver for me HEHEHE


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> ok time to share my fur babies with you all
> 
> we have two kitties...one is Bunny Kitty (no tail...manx) and my baby Dusty (ragdoll) and also now we have a sweet as pie Yorkie...Oliver

Oh good lawd, cuteness cuteness!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

How are yorkies for potty training? Does he go outside or do you use the puppy pads for inside?


----------



## LLbean

Thank you!

Oh and to prove the love between Dusty and Oliver here is a video I took of them...hope you can see it!
https://www.facebook.com/v/10150225019169193

If you are on Facebook please don't leave a comment ton it as no one is to know about us TTC or anything like that so please SHHHHH

About Potty training...well it is a work in progress but he is WAY better now... he is only 6 months now and I was not to take him outside until he had all his shots so it kind of took away some time.


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Oh and to prove the love between Dusty and Oliver here is a video I took of them...hope you can see it!
> https://www.facebook.com/v/10150225019169193
> 
> If you are on Facebook please don't leave a comment ton it as no one is to know about us TTC or anything like that so please SHHHHH
> 
> About Potty training...well it is a work in progress but he is WAY better now... he is only 6 months now and I was not to take him outside until he had all his shots so it kind of took away some time.

Awww Oliver looked sad when Dusty jumped down :)


----------



## Indigo77

Awwwww...
Dusty reminds me of Fabio....
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/8e9187aa.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, that's too cute! Where does Oliver sleep?


----------



## Indigo77

I can't view it with this stupid iPad.....:(


----------



## slurpie

Tooooooo cute.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I can't view it with this stupid iPad.....:(

:cry: There is an app that lets you view video, according to the guy at Bestbuy.


----------



## LLbean

Oliver sleep in his crate but before hubby leave in the AM he takes him to potty and then lays him in bed with me for a little longer


----------



## pdmcd17

wow lots of gorgeous pets
it is amazing how fast this thread grows
here are my pets now that im finally home from holidays (sad back to work tomorrow)


The black and white cat is Akasha and the black one was Ebony but he just recently is gone



The big one is Barrett and the little one is baxter (oh dog) and the medium one is Darcy

This is a great thread helps keep the mind off ttc -well a bit


----------



## Indigo77

They're all cute! The cats are beautiful.....sorry for your loss...:hugs:
Is Barrett an Australian Shepard?


----------



## pdmcd17

Barrett is german sheppard and golden retriver cross hes on the right (hes a bit over 100lbs)
Baxter is a mini golden doodle and hes 20.5 lbs (she heards my kids well teens at the dog park haha


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Oliver sleep in his crate but before hubby leave in the AM he takes him to potty and then lays him in bed with me for a little longer

Does he every pee in your bed? Porkchop does if I let him stay with me. :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

not even once! He is a good boy!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Awwwww...
> Dusty reminds me of Fabio....
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/8e9187aa.jpg

I love the other pic of Fabio, where he is "smiling" :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I want a yorkie, lol. Do you spend a lot on grooming?


----------



## LLbean

every 4 to 6 weeks he gets a hair cut...I pay $35 for all that grooming. I get him in the shower with me every 2 weeks and wash his hair. He really is a sweetie


----------



## dachsundmom

$35 is not bad at all.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Oliver sleep in his crate but before hubby leave in the AM he takes him to potty and then lays him in bed with me for a little longer
> 
> Does he every pee in your bed? Porkchop does if I let him stay with me. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Uh oh Porkchop! :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I figured your DH made you trim him yourself, lol.


----------



## LLbean

no he is not that bad lol...but he does make me look for a deal...and I found one.

Just the cost of IVF freaked him out...he really is not that bad.


----------



## dachsundmom

When you say your man rolled around GA in a car with no A/C, for 3 years, what do you think is running through our heads? lol


----------



## LLbean

Well that was the truth! He saves but he can be generous with gifts for me ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

Then that is all that matters, lol


----------



## LLbean

In those 3 years the fan word work off and on.... He claims he had it looked at but no one could figure out what was wrong... I don't really believe that since this time he took it in and they fixed it right away... No questions asked lol. It was pine needles stuck in there from where he parks at work! And yes, he still chooses to park there lol. Now it seems the freon is acting up cause fan works but doesn't always cool it.... So again he does not want to take it in... Yes he is stubborn hahaha


----------



## dachsundmom

Just don't let him put the baby in that car, lol


----------



## Macwooly

Wolfie is a darling looking cat :kiss:

LL loved the pics of your furbabies and the video of Oliver & Dusty is toooooooo cute :kiss:

Indigo - Fabio is such a gorgeous cat :kiss:

pdmcd17 - you clan are gorgeous :kiss:

Dmom - what are we going to do with Porkchop? ](*,)


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Just don't let him put the baby in that car, lol

lol already if we go somewhere together we take MY car cause I refuse to be in a hot stinky car for long periods of time


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Just don't let him put the baby in that car, lol
> 
> lol already if we go somewhere together we take MY car cause I refuse to be in a hot stinky car for long periods of timeClick to expand...

I hope he changes clothes when he gets to work, lol.


----------



## LLbean

he goes to the gym before work so he showers there and work is less than a mile from gym BUT he leaves the stinky sweaty stuff in the car (parked outside) while at work...oh and the wet shower puff thing too....yea, lovely ain't it? 

I have been slowly showing him why that is bad... he is finally getting it! I got some damp rid things that grab the humidity in a bag and now it is visual...he sees all that nastiness collected...so he is FINALLY believing me (oh did I mention I am allergic to mold?)


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh good Lord, lol. That is pretty disgusting!


----------



## LLbean

LOL I know!

[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Oh dear God, don't ever let him read BNB cause he will kill me lol :shhh:

but I have not told you anything I have not told him


----------



## Indigo77

Now that's just gross.....Quick....tell us about some of his more endearing qualities to balance it out....


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA...he really is a sweetheart...a softie, will cry in romantic movies more than me ;-)


----------



## Desperado167

Awk bless him llbean.have only ever seen dh crying once and that was at his mums funeral,it was so sad, :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes he is a sweetie...when he wants to be lol... I do love him dearly. He loves to take care of me and wants to see me happy always


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, that really is all that counts!

But, we can still make fun of him, lol.


----------



## LLbean

LOL...my poor hubby... I do love him so...he just needs to learn a little ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I went to my dad's this evening to meet Latte. :wacko:

This is not a dog that will do well in my household, but I can't fault the dog.

Now the dog abandoner is talking about getting an electric fence and taking her dog back! :growlmad:

She'll decide in September.

My dad's bitch wife won't let Latte come to my house to play; she says she can't just loan out someone's dog. :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Omg.....she and her daughter are nutso....wth?

Did your father have any say on the matter?


----------



## dachsundmom

My father was in a state bc my other step sister went to Chicago and dropped her dog off at his house. So, he has three of them right now and cannot deal with it.


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG, the doxie just ate the TV remote! I cannot find the batteries; I think the effer ate them too.

My DH is going to kill me.


----------



## LLbean

Oh no! Batteries are poisonous too!


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the batteries are in his effing stomach! :cry:


----------



## LLbean

OMG...can you call the vet or something? How old is the doxie?


----------



## Indigo77

Omg! He actually ate it! 
Oh man....I know this is potentially detrimental, but...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sorry....poor Porky....now he has to pass batteries....

Omg...


----------



## dachsundmom

I called the vet, but haven't heard back.

Porky is 10 months old.

The vet has 15 more minutes and I am heading to the emergency vet; the problem is, it's over an hour away at Ohio State.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 244275
> 
> 
> I think the batteries are in his effing stomach! :cry:

Oh no! Are you calling the vet? You must have the vet on speed dial by now.....Poor Porky!:cry::cry::cry::haha::coffee::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Omg! He actually ate it!
> Oh man....I know this is potentially detrimental, but...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sorry....poor Porky....now he has to pass batteries....
> 
> Omg...

I hope he shits them, lol. With my luck, this is going to require very expensive surgery. :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe he'll vomit them out? Is he acting 'normal'?


----------



## dachsundmom

He's acting fine and the vet's wife said that if he is acting ok not to run for x-rays and to see what he does during his morning poo. She swears his stomach acid will not dissolve batteries this fast.

My DH is gonna be pissed that he has no remote for the TV and will be even more pissed if I pay $300 for someone to tell me the dog just needs to crap, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

What to Do if Your Pet Ingests Batteries


Photo: Calgary Humane Society, Calgary, AB

Charlotte Means, D.V.M., ASPCA National Animal Poison Control Center
Batteries are everywhere in modern life. Ranging from button size to the large D cells, batteries are in our remote controls, smoke alarms, portable CD players, holiday ornaments, clocks and watches, toys&#8230;and even in our pets&#8217; toys. Batteries have become so common that we hardly give them a thought until the dog chews up the remote control. Then we become concerned: Is ingesting a battery just an annoyance&#8230;or a potentially serious problem?
Most batteries, in order to increase cell life, contain potassium hydroxide, which decreases corrosion. These batteries are usually called alkaline. Potassium hydroxide, however, is itself a corrosive agent that causes ulcerations and burns in the oral cavity, especially on the tongue, in the esophagus and on the skin.
Dogs are most commonly affected because they chew and puncture the battery casing. If the battery is chewed into pieces and the fluid swallowed, or if the battery case is cracked, allowing fluid to leak out, burns can occur in the mouth and esophagus. If the fluid leaks onto the skin, dermal burns can occur.
Did He, Or Didn&#8217;t He?
If battery fluid has been ingested, the tips and sides of the tongue will usually appear red and raw, or will have a whitish-gray appearance due to dead skin. The dog will generally drool heavily and may vomit. He may be quiet or may whimper or cry due to pain. Although many animals will stop eating because of oral pain, some dogs will continue to eat, but may chew slowly and carefully. The dog may appear to have difficulty swallowing. These signs often are delayed and may not appear for up to 12 hours.
If a dog ingests a battery, it&#8217;s important to know what kind it is and if it was ingested whole or chewed into pieces. When a battery is missing, and it is not known if the dog actually ingested it, an X ray will show if pieces of the battery are in the stomach.
*When ingestion is recent, the most important initial treatment is to dilute the corrosive fluid. Small quantities of milk&#8212;based on the weight of the animal&#8212;can be given. Large amounts may cause diarrhea. Vomiting should not be induced without consulting a veterinarian, because if the dog vomits the corrosive fluid, the damage to his throat can be significantly increased.*
If pieces of the battery are present in the stomach, surgery may be required to remove the battery and prevent further leakage of the fluid. An intact battery, on the other hand, may obstruct the intestine, requiring surgical removal. Sometimes, if the battery is intact, a high-fiber &#8220;bulking&#8221; diet may aid in passage of the battery.
Dogs who develop clinical signs will require veterinary care consisting of antibiotics, pain medications, medication to protect the stomach and intestines and special diets. A veterinarian may recommend that a dog&#8217;s throat be examined endoscopically to access the damage to the esophagus. If severe scarring occurs, the dog may have difficulty eating and swallowing later on.


----------



## Indigo77

Got milk?


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...found this online!!!
What to Do if Your Pet Ingests Batteries


----------



## dachsundmom

Both dogs are drinking half and half; I am lactose intolerant, so I don't drink milk.:wacko:

Waiting for DH to call me back to decide what to do. 

It gets better, DD said she saw Barney take the remote off the coffee table and then I found Porkchop eating it.

IDK which damn dog got the batteries. :growlmad:

They are both running around without a care in the world, lol.

I may vomit! :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Oh lord! Well don't induce vomiting cause apparently that can make it worse. Take them to the vet to get X-rays and make sure they even ate them


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> IDK which damn dog got the batteries. :growlmad:

My money is on Porkchop....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm sure it was the damned doxie too.

They will both go to the vet in the morning for x-rays as long as they remain ok tonight.

I think I would've found the batteries already if they weren't ingested by one of the effing dogs.


----------



## Indigo77

Does DH know yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

No, he should be calling me at anytime.

This can't end well for me, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

DH took it better than I thought, but is swearing that remote didn't have batteries in it.

Ummm, how did he change the channel today?

He needs to do his own inspection. In the meantime I crated both puppies so they can't move around too much.


----------



## Indigo77

He's in denial....

My DH would have crated *me*...lol....

Do yours go nutso when they're in the car and see a dog?
I need to start bringing a squirt gun...Omg....


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH will just tell me that the vet bills and new remote are coming out of my cosmetics money, lol.

Neither one of them get excited in the car; they both generally fall asleep. After Wooly's incident I am afraid to let them hang their heads out the window in town bc the streets are narrow and people park on both sides.

Do you harness yours in the car?


----------



## Indigo77

No...:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> No...:blush:

Both of my guys don't mind it, but they've had to do it from the beginning. Idk if it really makes it that much safer, but I like that they can't run around all over the damn car.

I am also afraid that Porky will eat the seats. :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, DH is not only going to soon realize that he lost his remote, but he just found the dresser and mirror I bought tonight in the back of the Honda, lol.

I am going to end up crated.


----------



## Indigo77

Oh man.....:haha:

I guess that's not something you can hide...

I want a new kitchen table and chairs...but DH isn't feeling it....
I would like a painting for the dining room, too....maybe it will be his anniversary present...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

If he would've calmed down for a minute, the man would have realized that I got the pieces at a garage sale, lol. I have always wanted to try and refinish furniture, so I figured this was a good place to start.

I can't buy anymore good stuff bc the doxie will eat it.:growlmad:


----------



## pdmcd17

I hope both dogs are ok
its so scary when the pets eat stuff they shouldn't


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sure they will be fine; it will just be expensive, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I hate refinishing furniture! 
I just paint it...lol...
DH bought an old Admiral TV cabinet that needed to be refinished....
What a disaster! Lol...


----------



## dachsundmom

That bad? I've never done it before. I am sure if you wait, I will have a post about how I am covered in some type of chemical burn, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

When r u doing it?


----------



## Indigo77

I still need to paint our outdoor furniture....It's too hot, though....May have to wait for cooler weather.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> When r u doing it?

Maybe next weekend. DH's entire family has decided to flock to Ohio this weekend; I am not looking forward to it.

Did you get my last PM? My inbox got full, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I wrote back to the last one I rec'd....

I erase all mine daily...

I need Eva to resend me her email address....Lol...for some reason, I just assumed I would remember it....IDK why...my memory sux...

Are the dogs still acting normal?

I am getting quite attached to P....even though she shits in my house, has worms and fleas and ticks and does not understand why she isn't allowed on the furniture....L is funny...she tries to get P off the furniture...she is trying to teach her the rules....


----------



## dachsundmom

I take it you are going to keep her and what time tomorrow is her surgery?

Fleas are not a good thing. I think I would have set off a flea bomb by now, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Quick hijack, does BnB go down every night at 11:45 or am I the only one that gets kicked off, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

It does....and it is taking longer to come back now, too...


----------



## Indigo77

Flea bomb?


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks. I just log out right before 11:45, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Flea bomb?

Yep, you set it off in the middle of the room and run for it, lol. You cannot come back in your home for several hours and you'd have to get the cats out, but it will kill everything.

I am sure there is some reason you can't do it for TTC, but it beats getting the plague, lol


----------



## Indigo77

She didn't have a lot.....and we gave her a flea bath and flea meds....I am hoping for the best...I don't think any of mine have ever had fleas...

The wormy poop is gross, though....


----------



## dachsundmom

Hopefully the vet will deworm her tomorrow.


----------



## Indigo77

Do you have to clean everything once you set off the bomb?

DH said the fosterer's house was nasty and smelly....He should have known better...


----------



## Indigo77

The rescuers/fosterers have very good intentions, but so many of them over-extend themselves and end up neglecting themselves, their homes, etc...


----------



## dachsundmom

The one time I had to do it, from a foster I got, it did leave a film on some of my tables. But, my DH is very sensitive to fleas bc his base in Afghanistan was covered with fleas, so he cannot deal with seeing just one, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> The rescuers/fosterers have very good intentions, but so many of them over-extend themselves and end up neglecting themselves, their homes, etc...

Umm, yeah. That's called a 'rule-out' for hoarding, lol. And some of them do have issues, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Just thinking about fleas makes me itchy....lol.....Oh no!


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom how are Barney & Porkchop? 

Batteries can be dangerous but if passed within 24 hours normally no issues unless really old batteries which are already leaking. Half & half will always do when no normal milk as the milk settles the stomach and it's an alkaline so reduces the effect of the acid so helps slow the stomach acids effect on the battery.

With regards to my Paddy he usually hangs out so that his whole front quarter is hanging out and then he lunges so gets even more out :nope: If you ever seen the film Marley & Me then Paddy has done what Marley did from a car :shock: 

On long journeys or if I need to use the motorway (freeway) then all the dogs are harnessed but on short journeys it takes so long to harness them I don't do it which is wrong so I'll probably start doing that now :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

So far the boys are good; I think we are going to see what the morning poop brings us, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Oh the joy of searching through dog poo to check for batteries :sick: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Oh the joy of searching through dog poo to check for batteries :sick: :hugs:

No batteries, but we did locate two quarters, lol. (25 cent pieces)


----------



## LLbean

wow...well take them in for X-rays just in case!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the joy of searching through dog poo to check for batteries :sick: :hugs:
> 
> No batteries, but we did locate two quarters, lol. (25 cent pieces)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I figure we'll just save our money and I'll take the dogs to the airport and I can let TSA scan the for free, lol


----------



## LLbean

Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Maybe they'll deposit enough in their poos to help pay for any potential vet fees :)


----------



## Conina

We used to have friends who had a dog who was obsessed with eating socks. They used to wait until they came out the other end, then wash them and wear them again. They called them "recycled socks"...


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> We used to have friends who had a dog who was obsessed with eating socks. They used to wait until they came out the other end, then wash them and wear them again. They called them "recycled socks"...

That's kinda disgusting, lol


----------



## LLbean

Ewwwww


----------



## Macwooly

Conina said:


> We used to have friends who had a dog who was obsessed with eating socks. They used to wait until they came out the other end, then wash them and wear them again. They called them "recycled socks"...

Ewwwwwwwwwwwww :sick:


----------



## NorthStar

Those socks would be going in the bin!

One of my dogs ate the spongey bit of the bottom of my mop, and a bar of nougat (including the plastic wrapper).


----------



## Macwooly

Thankfully mine aren't too bad for eating things they shouldn't apart from Paddy who due to his past will eat poo :sick: 

His previous owners never toilet trained him properly but would physically punish him if he pooped in the house so he learnt to hide the evidence :( He's been with us 2 years on Christmas Day this year but we're still struggling to stop this behaviour but we have to be so gentle with him so as not to cause him other issues. We hope we'll get it sorted one day but in the meantime we warn every one not to let him lick them.


----------



## pdmcd17

recycled socks gross


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Thankfully mine aren't too bad for eating things they shouldn't apart from Paddy who due to his past will eat poo :sick:
> 
> His previous owners never toilet trained him properly but would physically punish him if he pooped in the house so he learnt to hide the evidence :( He's been with us 2 years on Christmas Day this year but we're still struggling to stop this behaviour but we have to be so gentle with him so as not to cause him other issues. We hope we'll get it sorted one day but in the meantime we warn every one not to let him lick them.

Awwwwww poor paddy,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I figure we'll just save our money and I'll take the dogs to the airport and I can let TSA scan the for free, lol

If the TSA does it, not only will they get scanned, but they will also be felt up :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I figure we'll just save our money and I'll take the dogs to the airport and I can let TSA scan the for free, lol
> 
> If the TSA does it, not only will they get scanned, but they will also be felt up :wacko:Click to expand...

I saw something on the news about some old Chinese lady who felt violated by her TSA search so she groped the TSA woman back :haha::haha::haha: that woman is my hero.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I figure we'll just save our money and I'll take the dogs to the airport and I can let TSA scan the for free, lol
> 
> If the TSA does it, not only will they get scanned, but they will also be felt up :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I saw something on the news about some old Chinese lady who felt violated by her TSA search so she groped the TSA woman back :haha::haha::haha: that woman is my hero.Click to expand...

I love that woman :)


----------



## crystal443

Eva, just wanted to drop in and say love your avatar photo :) very cute


----------



## dachsundmom

Her poor dog, lol. That's Nacho and she is a cutie!

But of course, Roxy is my favorite, lol.


----------



## crystal443

Roxy is gorgeous too and so is Porkchop..can't forget poor Porkchop :)


----------



## LLbean

so what happened with the batteries????


----------



## dachsundmom

The dogs are acting just fine and nothing in the poo; DH swears that there were no batteries in the remote, but he's got to be wrong, lol.

BTW, his cheap ass won't pay for x-rays, lol.


----------



## crystal443

[:QUOTE=dachsundmom;12059555]The dogs are acting just fine and nothing in the poo; DH swears that there were no batteries in the remote, but he's got to be wrong, lol.

BTW, his cheap ass won't pay for x-rays, lol.[/QUOTE]

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> The dogs are acting just fine and nothing in the poo; DH swears that there were no batteries in the remote, but he's got to be wrong, lol.
> 
> BTW, his cheap ass won't pay for x-rays, lol.

maybe there's an app for that? lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> The dogs are acting just fine and nothing in the poo; DH swears that there were no batteries in the remote, but he's got to be wrong, lol.
> 
> BTW, his cheap ass won't pay for x-rays, lol.

Fumes I tell you, fumes

It was one of those special remotes that is operated via body heat :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Sorry, one more post.........

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for P & Mrs Indigo


----------



## dachsundmom

He's cheap about some things, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> He's cheap about some things, lol.

Who examined the poo? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

He did. I own the front half of the dogs...he gets all things ass related, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> He did. I own the front half of the dogs...he gets all things ass related, lol

:rofl::rofl: Please tell me he wore gloves? LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

He uses a grocery bag, lol

It's really gross.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

For P!


----------



## Macwooly

Lots of :hugs: for P :hugs:

Dmom why doesn't he just turn the hose on the poo and break it up that way? :D Hope both dogs continue to be ok :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

He's not that smart, lol


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> He's not that smart, lol

:rofl:.....poor Mr. DMom.....:haha:


----------



## cebethel

Anymore pet pictures? C'mon, I need dose of cuteness :thumbup:


----------



## TwoMummies

cebethel said:


> Anymore pet pictures? C'mon, I need dose of cuteness :thumbup:

You asked for it!!!

Here is my gang :)

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/poppyandwillow.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/nala.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/mia.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/indigoandviolet.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/georgie.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/dinky.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/casper.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/blossom.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/babylola.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/lolakitts.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/2011-07-03_232736.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/2011-07-03_232624.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/2011-07-03_193613.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/IMG_0198.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/217667_106451812774302_100002284524703_64622_1302725_n1.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/kitten2.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/Zeus_7.jpg


I have 1 or 2 :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Wow!!! They're gorgeous....especially the blue-eyed and russian blue kitties....:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Very nice!


----------



## TwoMummies

Thank you!!

The two with blue eyes are Birman's.

I don't actually have a Russian blue, the mother Lola is a Ragdoll x British Blue and dad was full British Blue. They do look very Russian Blue however.


----------



## dachsundmom

TMs- I just saw your HPT in the testing forum...very nice!


----------



## cebethel

TwoMummies said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> The two with blue eyes are Birman's.
> 
> I don't actually have a Russian blue, the mother Lola is a Ragdoll x British Blue and dad was full British Blue. They do look very Russian Blue however.

I am in love with those kitties! Gorgeous!!


----------



## TwoMummies

Thank you very much!!

I still can't believe it, not trusting it yet as the other tests are all saying negative still.

Gonna go buy some more of the same brand in the morning.


----------



## dachsundmom

You figured out the brand? I looked on the net and couldn't narrow it down, lol


----------



## TwoMummies

dachsundmom said:


> You figured out the brand? I looked on the net and couldn't narrow it down, lol

Yep Tesco own brand by the looks of it.

Was searching google images until I found one the same lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

I only stalk in the testing forum...would you please update over here? Fx'd!


----------



## cebethel

I just took a peek at the test forum and I see the other line! Sending you :dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I fell asleep on the couch earlier and DH and DD left Porky on the couch with me...bad idea.

I woke up thinking the dog was finally being nice and then I looked at the floor; the effer had jumped onto a dining room chair, got on the table, and thoroughly destroyed DD's sheet music for band. :growlmad:

I don't have a pic yet bc I have hidden the evidence for the time being, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

TwoMummies said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> The two with blue eyes are Birman's.
> 
> I don't actually have a Russian blue, the mother Lola is a Ragdoll x British Blue and dad was full British Blue. They do look very Russian Blue however.

Even better...my 2 favorite kitty breeds..:thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Well, I fell asleep on the couch earlier and DH and DD left Porky on the couch with me...bad idea.
> 
> I woke up thinking the dog was finally being nice and then I looked at the floor; the effer had jumped onto a dining room chair, got on the table, and thoroughly destroyed DD's sheet music for band. :growlmad:
> 
> I don't have a pic yet bc I have hidden the evidence for the time being, lol.

OMG Porky! I eagerly await a pic :haha:

He is pulling his mission impossible moves!!


----------



## Indigo77

:dust: for 2mums!


----------



## Macwooly

2mums love the gang - loving the dogs most (sorry kitties) :) And lots of :dust: for you


----------



## cebethel

Just a couple more pics of my stubby legged beast

https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/VEENIE-SHMO.jpg

https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/VEENIE-SHMO2.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

I want a girl standard doxie!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I want a girl standard doxie!

She can be a stubborn little beast :thumbup: So good for smoochies tho

Hows Mr Porky, and Barney & Miles?


----------



## dachsundmom

They are all good, but I really think we need to get Miles a cat friend. He stays upstairs bc he is tried of Porky always trying to have sexy time with him, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> They are all good, but I really think we need to get Miles a cat friend. He stays upstairs bc he is tried of Porky always trying to have sexy time with him, lol.

Sexy time :haha: Poor Porky, doesn't even realize Miles doesn't have a vajeen :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Barney is one of those dogs that requires little effort. He just does whatever and is really good about it.


----------



## Macwooly

Poor Miles :hugs:

I get the feeling Porkchop doesn't care whether there is a vajayjay or not :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Roxy is so purty....


----------



## SLH

TwoMummies said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Anymore pet pictures? C'mon, I need dose of cuteness :thumbup:
> 
> You asked for it!!!
> 
> Here is my gang :)
> 
> 
> https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/Zeus_7.jpg
> 
> 
> I have 1 or 2 :haha:Click to expand...

Cute, it looks like your dog wants to eat your cat LOL.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo...how are the girls?


----------



## Indigo77

Only 1 fight today....in the car....had to pull over....:growlmad:
H is such a happy little dog....it makes us realize how mopey L can get....
They managed to wrestle without getting out of hand today, too....:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

You might need to tether them in the car. Maybe L is bipolar? lol


----------



## Conina

So, we moved into the new house last Monday and brought Darcy home on Tues. She completely freaked out, miaowed at the top of her voice for hours, then spent the rest of the evening cowering in the hole where the washing machine will go.

She calmed down after a while (with just a small incident of closing herself in a kitchen cupboard overnight) and we started letting her outside at the weekend. She was great and came back no problem each time.

BUT last night she went out and went over the fence on the other side of the house. It's a big, 6 foot fence and there's a drop on the other side. And she got stuck!! I could hear her miaowing like someone was trying to kill her, but I couldn't get at her, and for me to get to the other side of the fence meant going into a different street. I was thinking, do I really have to go and knock on someone's door and say "My cat is stuck in your garden"?? Cats aren't supposed to get stuck!!

Anyway she managed eventually to find her way round to where she could squeeze under the fence, then flew in the door and spent the rest of the evening snuggled on my lap as if she was never venturing outside ever again...


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo - good only one fight but for you it would be better if now :hugs: Lola may just feel a bit out of sorts with Honey being here and realising it's not temporary and will settle soon :hugs:

Conina - :hugs: for Darcy bless her :hugs:


----------



## TwoMummies

SLH said:


> TwoMummies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Anymore pet pictures? C'mon, I need dose of cuteness :thumbup:
> 
> You asked for it!!!
> 
> Here is my gang :)
> 
> 
> https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/Zeus_7.jpg
> 
> 
> I have 1 or 2 :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Cute, it looks like your dog wants to eat your cat LOL.Click to expand...


Lol, it's the treat he is after, he was learning 'down' at the time.


----------



## cebethel

In a photo posting mood.........

This is my little Reginald
https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/babyreginald.jpg

And same Reginald...........just a year later
https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/bigger-reginald.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Do turtles carry salmonella or is that a myth?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Do turtles carry salmonella or is that a myth?

Hubby says its a myth...............but I think you can never be too sure. We have hand sanitizer in the critter room that we use after handling them all.

I don't lick them or anything, so I don't foresee any issues :haha:


----------



## LLbean

cebethel said:


> In a photo posting mood.........
> 
> This is my little Reginald
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/babyreginald.jpg
> 
> And same Reginald...........just a year later
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/bigger-reginald.jpg

OMG baby Reginald is so cute!...and I am so not into reptiles!


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> OMG Reginald is so cute!...and I am so not into reptiles!

They are so cute when they hatch. But they turn into giants! They're fun critters to have

Lucky you can't really see whats in the cages in the background :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Reginald is cute...What do they eat?


----------



## LLbean

cebethel said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> OMG Reginald is so cute!...and I am so not into reptiles!
> 
> They are so cute when they hatch. But they turn into giants! They're fun critters to have
> 
> Lucky you can't really see whats in the cages in the background :thumbup:Click to expand...

EEEKKKKSSSS>...yeah I better not know LOL


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Reginald is cute...What do they eat?

Grasses (if we had grass), we get them a bale of bermuda hay that they munch upon, plus kale, collard greens, sometimes watermelon (not vodka soaked..lol) & different lettuces every now & THEN.

When they are babies, we give them a specific tortoise pelleted food that we soak in water to soften a bit........then we start introducing the other foods as mentioned above.

They are excellent lawn mowers. In the last house we were in, we never had to mow our backyard once, the 3 years we were there :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Do u think it will be challenging caring for the zoo when the twins arrive?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Do u think it will be challenging caring for the zoo when the twins arrive?

Twins :haha:

I don't think so. Chris pretty much does all the feeding & cleaning of the snakes now (after my little feeding mishap)
I look after the tarantulas & we both look after the tortoises. The outside tortoises look after themselves. I just go out everyday & clean out their water bowls & fill them up & make a nice mud patch for them to walk through (they flick the mud up on themselves to cool off)


----------



## Indigo77

Do u want 2 red dogs for your zoo?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Do u want 2 red dogs for your zoo?

Fo Sho!

uh oh............umm, what red dogs?


----------



## Indigo77

H & L.....they finally stopped wrestling just now....I was about to put them in time-out...


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> H & L.....they finally stopped wrestling just now....I was about to put them in time-out...

Phew! Besides the wrestling, how are they doing?

How's my Mr Fabio? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Fabio is fabulous...

They r fine....no fights so far today....They were about to get into it, but I got up and gave them my stern schoolteacher look and they backed away....I didn't even make a sound...


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Fabio is fabulous...
> 
> They r fine....no fights so far today....They were about to get into it, but I got up and gave them my stern schoolteacher look and they backed away....I didn't even make a sound...

Ooooh, there you go! Maybe you should teach Brooke the "look" for Porky :haha:

Oh and I am quite the fan of Fabio :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Eva I love the tortoises/turtles. 

Indigo I feel for you with L & H wrestling :)


----------



## Indigo77

Everyone who meets him becomes a fan....even the haters...No one can resist 
Don Juan-Casanova-Romeo-Fabio...:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

We might try the fire extinguisher on Porky, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Eva I love the tortoises/turtles.
> 
> Indigo I feel for you with L & H wrestling :)


They're at it again....:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's normal, but annoying.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> We might try the fire extinguisher on Porky, lol.

take a video! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have one on DH's phone that I tried to post of Porky playing frisbee, but I can't make it work.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I have one on DH's phone that I tried to post of Porky playing frisbee, but I can't make it work.

txt it to me, I'll get it workin! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will when I get home...it's on DH's phone.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I will when I get home...it's on DH's phone.

:happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm going to take a pill if they keep this up....

Won't the _Saturator AK 47_ work for Porky?


----------



## dachsundmom

No, but a .22 will, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> No, but a .22 will, lol.

Thank god he's a fast little bugger :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:

Squirting H2O doesn't work on H....She likes it...


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Squirting H2O doesn't work on H....She likes it...

She thinks its a treat! :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo - my 4 wrestle daily but thankfully we don't have the temperatures you do so when they get too much I can take them for a walk which seems to stop the wrestling.

We don't have a dining room any more as we have turned it into the dogs' room so when they get too much and I can't walk them I put them in there and shut the door and let them get on with it but I do keep a close ear on them to ensure it doesn't get too much!

All I can suggest is that you try time outs and put them in different rooms or crates. It won't take them long to learn where the boundaries are and when they can and can't wrestle and how far they can take it.

And I adore Fabio :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Barney loves it! Might be a lab thing, lol.


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Indigo - my 4 wrestle daily but thankfully we don't have the temperatures you do so when they get too much I can take them for a walk which seems to stop the wrestling.
> 
> We don't have a dining room any more as we have turned it into the dogs' room so when they get too much and I can't walk them I put them in there and shut the door and let them get on with it but I do keep a close ear on them to ensure it doesn't get too much!
> 
> All I can suggest is that you try time outs and put them in different rooms or crates. It won't take them long to learn where the boundaries are and when they can and can't wrestle and how far they can take it.
> 
> And I adore Fabio :thumbup:

Wooly = fantastic cook & resident dog guru :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Squirting H2O doesn't work on H....She likes it...

Paddy is like that and thinks it's all a game :)


----------



## cebethel

Damn, I want a dog that loves water!


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Damn, I want a dog that loves water!

Something with retriever in it or German Shepherd or Newfoundland :thumbup:

Although you may have to clip a German Shepherd or Newfoundland's coat short in the summer


----------



## Indigo77

They also like to _pretend_ to hear intruders and get each other going barking at nothing....


----------



## Indigo77

Crazy bitches...


----------



## dachsundmom

I would love a newfie!

Wooly, what breed did you mean earlier when you said you and DH might never find one in rescue?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Crazy bitches...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Wait, you talkin about us or the dogs or both? :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> They also like to _pretend_ to hear intruders and get each other going barking at nothing....

ACK! Roxy & Nacho do that!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I would love a newfie!
> 
> Wooly, what breed did you mean earlier when you said you and DH might never find one in rescue?

Tibetan Mastiff - https://www.fallenoak-tibetanmastiff.co.uk/ This is the breeder we have met and met some of his dogs and would get a pup from.

They are so rare in the UK currently and all the breeders take back their pups if the owners can't cope which is why they don't end up in rescue :)


----------



## Indigo77

WTH is that? I mean.....REALLY..?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, I have only seen one of those in my life and that was at Westminster. Yes, I am that geek that loves dog shows, lol

Going to Westminster was one of my dreams.


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Tibetan Mastiff - https://www.fallenoak-tibetanmastiff.co.uk/ This is the breeder we have met and met some of his dogs and would get a pup from.
> 
> They are so rare in the UK currently and all the breeders take back their pups if the owners can't cope which is why they don't end up in rescue :)

OHHHHH! Now that is a gorgeous lookin dog!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> WTH is that? I mean.....REALLY..?

???


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> They also like to _pretend_ to hear intruders and get each other going barking at nothing....
> 
> ACK! Roxy & Nacho do that!Click to expand...

Tiny & Paddy will bark at nothing and trigger each other. Thankfully Baldrick and Teddy as too lazy to join in :)


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I would love a newfie!
> 
> Wooly, what breed did you mean earlier when you said you and DH might never find one in rescue?
> 
> Tibetan Mastiff - https://www.fallenoak-tibetanmastiff.co.uk/ This is the breeder we have met and met some of his dogs and would get a pup from.
> 
> They are so rare in the UK currently and all the breeders take back their pups if the owners can't cope which is why they don't end up in rescue :)Click to expand...

https://www.fallenoak-tibetanmastiff.co.uk/gall/1/6.jpg


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, I have only seen one of those in my life and that was at Westminster. Yes, I am that geek that loves dog shows, lol
> 
> Going to Westminster was one of my dreams.

I went to Crufts for 3 years when I worked for the UK kennel club and twice after I stopped working for them :) I love to see all the dogs :)


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> WTH is that? I mean.....REALLY..?

??


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> WTH is that? I mean.....REALLY..?
> 
> ???Click to expand...

The pretend intruder barking....


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> WTH is that? I mean.....REALLY..?
> 
> ???Click to expand...
> 
> The pretend intruder barking....Click to expand...

Who knows but it's bleeping annoying :)


----------



## dachsundmom

For the life of me, I cannot remember if the Tibetan was recognized that year or if that was when people were petitioning to allow them into the AKC. I now it's a fairly new recognition.

I am very tempted to try and import a Clumber or Sussex.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/29118345/

This was my year and the one that sold me on the breed! Love the name. :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Wow look at those big boys, they look very cuddly and friendly, like you could give them a big hug!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> For the life of me, I cannot remember if the Tibetan was recognized that year or if that was when people were petitioning to allow them into the AKC. I now it's a fairly new recognition.
> 
> I am very tempted to try and import a Clumber or Sussex.

Were those links no good I gave? Not cheap to import but cheaper US to UK than the other way round


----------



## Indigo77

Stump...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

You know, I have had my heart set on the breed since I saw Stump, that I've decided the kid doesn't need to really go to college...my fear is that the dog would get seized for six weeks.


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> WTH is that? I mean.....REALLY..?
> 
> ???Click to expand...
> 
> The pretend intruder barking....Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows but it's bleeping annoying :)Click to expand...

I second that!!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> You know, I have had my heart set on the breed since I saw Stump, that I've decided the kid doesn't need to really go to college...my fear is that the dog would get seized for six weeks.

Seized for 6 weeks? Do you have quarantine?


----------



## dachsundmom

Idk for sure, but when some friends of mine brought a dog back from Korea, the poor thing sat...it might be dependent on the country of origin.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Idk for sure, but when some friends of mine brought a dog back from Korea, the poor thing sat...it might be dependent on the country of origin.

You shouldn't have to quarantine a dog from the UK as long as all flea, worming, tick treatment and vaccinations are done :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I can only imagine my DH's face when I tell him I have a dog to go get at customs, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I can only imagine my DH's face when I tell him I have a dog to go get at customs, lol.

Ok, so I am Picture pusher...........

But that pic would be priceless! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think he might tell me never to come home, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I think he might tell me never to come home, lol

No way! He'd miss your culinary skills! :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Found this & had a good chuckle

https://thecatscan.tumblr.com/


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Eva....R u naming the twins after us?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, you're taller than I am so you can be the boy, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Brook can be a boy name, though.....very hippy-hip....


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's setting the kid up to get his ass kicked, lol. Brooke without an 'e' is just a stream.


----------



## Indigo77

Think River Phoenix....


----------



## dachsundmom

Now I'm thinking "My Own Private Idaho" lol


----------



## Indigo77

Don't go there!


----------



## dachsundmom

Need a new name! I just told her we were waiting for her, lol.


----------



## JJBump1

dachsundmom said:


> I have been reading a lot of good things about French Bulldogs lately and I am kinda getting the idea in my head that I need one, lol.

My daughter just got two puppies last week... Nibbler (left) and Chewy (right)
 



Attached Files:







224466_10150751869610206_623145205_20074276_2540682_n.jpg
File size: 69 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cebethel

At this point the twins will be taco & bell


----------



## dachsundmom

Very cute!


----------



## dachsundmom

Better than Ramen and Peas, lol


----------



## cebethel

JJBump1 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have been reading a lot of good things about French Bulldogs lately and I am kinda getting the idea in my head that I need one, lol.
> 
> My daughter just got two puppies last week... Nibbler (left) and Chewy (right)Click to expand...

Cuuuuute! What type of doggie are they?


----------



## Indigo77

French Bulldogs.....she already wrote that....do u have pregnancy brain already? :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Bugger, missed that one :haha:


----------



## ReesieG

Our four-legged kids: 
:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7369.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_7794.jpg
File size: 90.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_7273.jpg
File size: 77.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

I used to foster a pot bellied pig! I miss that little thing to this day.


----------



## Indigo77

Piggies! How cute! :awww:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I used to foster a pot bellied pig! I miss that little thing to this day.

Can they be potty-trained?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I used to foster a pot bellied pig! I miss that little thing to this day.
> 
> Can they be potty-trained?Click to expand...

Tinkerbelle was litter box trained, seriously. You can buy pot bellied pig food and they eat it right out of bowl like a dog. You just have to be careful bc they are prone to low blood sugar, so I just added corn syrup to her food.


----------



## NorthStar

Some guy got done in Glasgow last year for selling wee piglets to people as miniature pigs for house pets, and guess what they were regular pigs so people were having giant sows in their conservatory when they grew up PMSL hilarious.

I'm going to have to seriously terrier proof my back yard and my house, Cairns are notorious escape artists.


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, did you call about the cutie?


----------



## LLbean

my little Oliver LOL
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150289002544193&saved#!/video/video.php?v=10150289002544193

I swear he is the sweetest!
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150279520099193&saved#!/video/video.php?v=10150279520099193

Again please don't leave messages on FB if you are there...


----------



## Macwooly

Oliver is an absolute darling :kiss:


----------



## LLbean

yes we are head over heels for him


----------



## Indigo77

Ok.....Ollie is the cutest dog ever! :awww:

Our neighbors have a silvery, extra petite Yorkie.....I want to dognap him, he's so cute!


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NS, did you call about the cutie?

Oh yes, I posted on another thread about my visit and puppy cuddles today she was gorgeous, but what I'm doing is getting her half sister who will be born in 5 weeks time, that way I'll get my dog in 12 weeks and won't have to leave her to travel with work:thumbup: 

The breeders are nice people and take really good care of their pups so I'm 100% happy to buy a pup off them, and I've met the doggy daddy AND doggy mum they are both gorgeous, dad is a laid back little dude much like my old boy who passed at Christmas and mum is a stunning almost black girl who loves cuddles.


----------



## cebethel

I want a mini donkey........


----------



## dachsundmom

Those are real? Lol


----------



## cebethel

Indeed. I already decided when we win the lottery I want a farm of all mini animals.

Mini donkies, mini mules, mini horse, pygmy goats & whatever else I can find that is mini :haha:


----------



## ReesieG

Ours are not pets though they do have personalities... ours are for FOOD! We butcher them ourselves & make homemade sausage too. SO MUCH BETTER without the hormones & steroids in the meat!:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Umm......we're vegetarian....:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Umm......we're vegetarian....:growlmad:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

.....newbies............:winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

DH wants to pigs and wants to call them Christmas and New Year but I know what I'm like and they'll never end up as food they'll end up as pets :)

Indigo you'd be proud as we're not vegetarians but we're having a vegetarian day on our diet :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Isn't this the pet thread?:cry:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah enough with the edible pets, my family had a pet lamb that grew up and eventually died of old age LOL my aunt protected him from the butcher his whole life.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Yeah enough with the edible pets, my family had a pet lamb that grew up and eventually died of old age LOL my aunt protected him from the butcher his whole life.

I'd love a pet sheep or goat :) Something that is more reliable than DH at mowing the lawn :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> DH wants to pigs and wants to call them Christmas and New Year but I know what I'm like and they'll never end up as food they'll end up as pets :)
> 
> Indigo you'd be proud as we're not vegetarians but we're having a vegetarian day on our diet :thumbup:

I think she was just proving her point, lol.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Ns....I like your auntie....

Wooly....YAY for vegetarian day!!!...I do have meat 1x/ week....but I must say, I feel less energetic that day....


----------



## ReesieG

Macwooly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Yeah enough with the edible pets, my family had a pet lamb that grew up and eventually died of old age LOL my aunt protected him from the butcher his whole life.
> 
> I'd love a pet sheep or goat :) Something that is more reliable than DH at mowing the lawn :haha:Click to expand...


That's our next purchase... and an anteater to rid my lawn of fire ants!! LOL:happydance:


----------



## ReesieG

Sorry to have offended anyone.... I think most times though, people don't like the way the animals are treated & after learning about the commercial food industry, they really do treat the animals awful. But our animals are well-cared for & even spoiled... They serve a particular purpose in our yard though they are pets too!!


----------



## cebethel

ReesieG said:


> Sorry to have offended anyone.... I think most times though, people don't like the way the animals are treated & after learning about the commercial food industry, they really do treat the animals awful. But our animals are well-cared for & even spoiled... They serve a particular purpose in our yard though they are pets too!!

I don't think you offended anyone :thumbup: 

I have to say, I'm not a vegetarian. I totally gotta have meat..........not all the time, and mostly chicken or fish, but I do enjoy a tasty steak *drools*


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you just shocked us...it is a pet thread, lol.

Now, if it was titled "What's For Dinner?" that's another story, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I was kidding.....no worries....


----------



## Macwooly

Eva I'm with you in that I'm not a vegetarian and like chicken and fish with the occasionally serving of beef or cured pork.

But I've got to say the vegetarian dishes yesterday were yummy :)

The dogs weren't impressed though as they always get any skin or fat off the meat so of course there wasn't any yesterday. Tiny was not impressed!


----------



## Mbababy

I wanted to post another picture of one of my pets...who got his first 1st place at a recognized show over the weekend with some super tough competition. So proud of him!! :) (I had the trainer ride him because I got my BFP shortly before the show).
 



Attached Files:







chaseeemi.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Indigo77

Beautiful horse!


----------



## cebethel

Roxy was giving me smoochies today, and I looked down & saw this.......SHE HAS BOOBS!!! :haha:

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz237/PrimliciousGraphics/2011-08-16_13-02-43_299.jpg

I had to take a pic!! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Those are bigger than mine! Lol


----------



## cebethel

Ya know my life is sad if I am taking pics of doxie boobs :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I love her chicken thighs!


----------



## cebethel

Ahhh, the doxie chicken thighs.......

I need Porky pics!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I will take some tonight if he sits still long enough!


----------



## LLbean

ok, here is Oliver again for you guys...small but can surely belt one out LOL
Oliver


----------



## Indigo77

Omg! :haha::haha::haha:

How old is he in the video?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Omg! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> How old is he in the video?

that was 3 months ago...so about 4 months old? still does it today lol


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> ok, here is Oliver again for you guys...small but can surely belt one out LOL
> Oliver

That is a belch to be proud of! lol

Oliver is so darned cute! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes he is the cutest!...IMHO hehehe


----------



## Conina

Dh is away out. Just went upstairs and left darcy on her own in the room with our new leather sofas... Claw marks... I'll have to hide them or dh will make her into a hat or something


----------



## LLbean

Conina said:


> Dh is away out. Just went upstairs and left darcy on her own in the room with our new leather sofas... Claw marks... I'll have to hide them or dh will make her into a hat or something

here is what my husband's cat did to ours.. and he let her BTW...ugh!

and yes, that is her displaying the damage proudly LOL...my cat was never destructive...he's a ragdoll.
 



Attached Files:







bunny.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2









sofa.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Conina

Ouch... The sofas are less than two weeks old. Imagine what they'll be like in a year or so?


----------



## Indigo77

https://common1.csnimages.com/lf/1/hash/2546/233611/1/1.jpg

I have to sprinkle cat nip in our cat scratchers to keep them off the furniture.

I have found that the only furniture they will not scratch is treated microsuede....


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> https://common1.csnimages.com/lf/1/hash/2546/233611/1/1.jpg
> 
> I have to sprinkle cat nip in our cat scratchers to keep them off the furniture.
> 
> I have found that the only furniture they will not scratch is treated microsuede....

aww that is a cute picture and yes, the microsuede couches are fine


----------



## dachsundmom

Oliver is a cutie!


----------



## dachsundmom

I want a doxie cat bed!


----------



## Indigo77

Your cat might like it...He can scratch the shit out of it while thinking of Porky...


----------



## Indigo77

Or, he might avoid it like the plague...


----------



## dachsundmom

Barney's giardia came back today. :growlmad:

We got home from the mall and the poor dog had liquid sh*t his crate; I feel so badly for him and I guess we need to use more bleach on the yard.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Barney's giardia came back today. :growlmad:
> 
> We got home from the mall and the poor dog had liquid sh*t his crate; I feel so badly for him and I guess we need to use more bleach on the yard.

Ohhh Barney :(


----------



## Indigo77

Poor Barney....

Your neighbors suck! I think our posse needs to pay them a visit. :trouble:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Poor Barney....
> 
> Your neighbors suck! I think our posse needs to pay them a visit. :trouble:

I'll bring the tortoise poo


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll just call the vet on Monday for more meds; he had been off of them for about a month, so we thought he finally built up some resistance to it. :cry:

This also means that we'll have to send poo samples every three days to Auburn University in Alabama for his testing.


----------



## Indigo77

What do your neighbors have to say about this?


----------



## dachsundmom

Not a whole lot; I am pretty sure they think I want them to pay my vet bills...not even close. I'd pay to take Rocco to the vet if it meant Barney wouldn't get sick anymore and I could stop poisoning my yard!:growlmad:

All I know is that the dog is a walking, shit*ing infection. He's not been neutered and he's a pitt bull; I am not saying the breed is bad, but it makes me nervous bc the kids play in my back yard.


----------



## Indigo77

Have u had a talk with them?


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom so sorry to hear about Barney :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Dmom I think you've been more than patient with your horrible neighbours, by not treating their dog they are committing an act of cruelty, and I know you don't want to be a grass (snitch?) but it's time to report them to the authorities, when it's threatening the health of your own pets plus the safety of your own family...I know it's hard though.


----------



## dachsundmom

It's been over a month since we posted here.....:cry:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I started a we <3 furbabies thread because I hadn't found this one...maybe they could be merged? I don't know...anybody?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> It's been over a month since we posted here.....:cry:

:cry:


----------



## Natsby

This is for the sausage dog owners among you, https://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1glHiz/meme.yahoo.com/crimson/p/zHxQZcP/


----------



## dachsundmom

What is that dog doing?


----------



## Natsby

Lighting the way? Sparkling? putting a new meanning into the word bling? 
Or do you mean literally, he is running with a firework, which health and safety don´t advice.


----------



## Indigo77

]


Natsby said:


> This is for the sausage dog owners among you, https://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1glHiz/meme.yahoo.com/crimson/p/zHxQZcP/

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/shocked/shocked.gif


----------



## Sus09

The pets thread is back!

I am not having a good week, very upset. My old lady (my cat) has kidney disease and she has been very ill this week. She might be at her laye stage of the disease. Taking her to the vet tomorrow and i am really worried about the news. Losing them is awful!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> The pets thread is back!
> 
> I am not having a good week, very upset. My old lady (my cat) has kidney disease and she has been very ill this week. She might be at her laye stage of the disease. Taking her to the vet tomorrow and i am really worried about the news. Losing them is awful!!

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Sus I´m so sorry, you must be feeling awful! Every time one of his cats die my dad swears he will never have another one. it is just too hard! (he has four right now so it didn´t work saying no more.)
Sending big hugs and I hope the vet can help.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus09 said:


> The pets thread is back!
> 
> I am not having a good week, very upset. My old lady (my cat) has kidney disease and she has been very ill this week. She might be at her laye stage of the disease. Taking her to the vet tomorrow and i am really worried about the news. Losing them is awful!!

:hug: Aww sus I hope she's okay.


----------



## Indigo77

Sus09 said:


> The pets thread is back!
> 
> I am not having a good week, very upset. My old lady (my cat) has kidney disease and she has been very ill this week. She might be at her laye stage of the disease. Taking her to the vet tomorrow and i am really worried about the news. Losing them is awful!!

Oh no! We lost our Buddha around this time last year, just a month shy of her 17th birthday...:cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

How old is she?


----------



## Sus09

Indigo, she is 13.
She was diagnosed with kidney disease two years ago, and has responded well to treatment. However she has been very poorly since the weekend. Vet didnt like the sound of it and is going to have her all day tomorrow. I have been very upset in the last couple of days and havent slept looking after her.

Natsby, i know what your father means. They break your heart when they go.


----------



## Indigo77

Is she using her litter box? Drinking? Eating? Grooming?


----------



## Sus09

She is eating, but it causes severe diarhea and vomitting, she also drinks loads so needs to use the litter tray often. She is grooming, she just looks sad and she has been in pain the last couple of nights.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> She is eating, but it causes severe diarhea and vomitting, she also drinks loads so needs to use the litter tray often. She is grooming, she just looks sad and she has been in pain the last couple of nights.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Sus09 said:


> She is eating, but it causes severe diarhea and vomitting, she also drinks loads so needs to use the litter tray often. She is grooming, she just looks sad and she has been in pain the last couple of nights.

Poor baby........:cry::cry::cry:........:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I know I am dreading the vet tomorrow 

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Have you had her since she was a kitten?


----------



## Sus09

Yes, I had her since very little, only 4 weeks. and when I moved to Cardiff I brought her with me all the way from Barcelona.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Awww....

Is she your only cat?


----------



## Sus09

Yes she is, I had another one, I lost her last year, at the age of 15. She had kidney failure as well.

And I have my boy, my greyhound, but I share him with my ex, so I don´t have him full time like the cat.


----------



## Indigo77

For a while, I was under the misguided impression that cats live to be 18-20 years old.
When Buddha started dying, I thought it was premature...:nope: Our vet told us that the average life expectancy is only 12-14 years. We have 2 other cats, Fabio (13) and Alley Cat (12).:nope:.... I hope they make it as long as Buddha did....My MIL's cats lived to be 20 & 19... I didn't realize how rare that was....:nope:

Anyway, I know how you feel and I am so very sorry....:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks girls!! I so appreciate your support.

I felt a bit useless this week, not being able to get PG and losing the cat. It is weird, I keep telling myself, come on! it is a pet! put yourself together! but that does not help. they do make you upset when they go!:cry:

Some cats do live till 18-20 but as you say it is rare. The vet said Lucky was really old and she had done well when she died at 15. I had two other cats before these and both lived till 14. 

Uma is 13 so I guess old for an average cat. I wish they lived till 20! more years of them! 

Awww so you still have two cats! It is nice when there is more than 1! I love pets, when I retired I want to have the house full of cats and greyhounds lol


----------



## googly

Aww, I'm sorry it's not looking too good Sus... we are total cat people as well, we have 2 - substitute children really - and dread the thought of them being ill or passing. My big grumpy DH is particularly attached to his cat who he rescued from an abusive situation when she was 2; they were together alone for 6 or so years until I came along and are ridiculously close. He can't even bear to think of her getting old and dying! He actually tears up if he even talks about the possibility... (and you have to know what a hard-ass this man is usually to see how incongruous that is!!!)

Anyway, just to say :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, we know what you're feeling...


----------



## Viking15

Losing a furbaby is very very very hard. Mine is like my child for sure.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sus...Any news from the vet?


----------



## Viking15

I hope this works. I am not very computer literate. 
I wanted to add a pic of my furbaby. She and I are like peas and carrots. Her name is Zoey, and she is a Mini-Aussie.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0152.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking...she is very pretty! I have heard that Aussies have a lot of energy, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Very, very pretty puppy! :awww:


----------



## Viking15

She does have a lot of energy! But she is trainable (unlike a certain dachie *runs and hides*). She is a smart girl and ready to please. If she isn't wanting to please she can always be bribed with food. I have never seen a more food motivated dog. We used to do agility until a crazy biatch took over teaching our class. I deal with enough crazies at work. I choose to not deal with them during my off time. I miss agility, but we go for walks and she is fine. she is already 4.5 years old. Time flies. She gets really worn out in the heat but if the temp is good she can go forever. We used to run, but I have noticed she isn't as keen when it is hot, so walks are better. They wear her out just fine. I love her to bits.


----------



## dachsundmom

No offense taken....the doxie is an ass! Lol.


----------



## Sus09

Indigo77 said:


> Sus...Any news from the vet?

It´s very bad news 
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

They thought she had kideny failure, but they have found a massive tumour in her bowel. She only has 4 to 8 weeks to live. I have been so upset today.
It seems a nighmare.

Thanks Googly and Viking. It is hard to lose a furbaby!


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Sus! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Oh Sus! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know :cry::cry:

Thanks Dmom :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is the vet making kitty comfortable? :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Is the vet making kitty comfortable? :cry: :hugs:


Yes, she is on medication steroids, some tummy protector and other thigns, to make her feel confortable and pain free. They have told me though that once she stos eating and looks sad, it is time to put her asleep. To save her suffering and being in pain.
I am dreading that moment, don´t have the guts to take her.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Sus...Any news from the vet?
> 
> It´s very bad news
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> They thought she had kideny failure, but they have found a massive tumour in her bowel. She only has 4 to 8 weeks to live. I have been so upset today.
> It seems a nighmare.
> 
> Thanks Googly and Viking. It is hard to lose a furbaby!Click to expand...

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Desperado :hugs::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is the vet making kitty comfortable? :cry: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Yes, she is on medication steroids, some tummy protector and other thigns, to make her feel confortable and pain free. They have told me though that once she stos eating and looks sad, it is time to put her asleep. To save her suffering and being in pain.
> I am dreading that moment, don´t have the guts to take her.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Oh Sus I'm so sorry.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Poor kitty...:cry::cry:


----------



## Viking15

Sus, I am so sorry about your kitty. I struggle with the thought of having to go thru the same. My kitty had a major crisis and I was given the option of putting her to sleep or spending vast amount of money to try and save her. She survived somehow, but I believe she suffered a lot in the process. I wonder if that was fair to her. I was too weak to take her to the vet to put her out of her suffering. I felt it was my responsibility to do everything possible for her. But was that more for me (not wanting to lose her) or for her? I still struggle with the decision I made, but she is a happy kitty now living with grammy and grampy. 
I was a huge wimp and couldn't do it. 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

First of all, thank you all ladies for your support. You are all great and it means a lot to me.

Viking, you have to think that you made the right decision as you have a happy kitty now! It was worth all the pain!!

I was given the option of cgemotherapy, but that would only extend her life few more months. Uma is almost 14, and on top of her cancer she has kidney disease. I didnt think it was fair to put her through all that pain and losing fur just for my own selfisness. So I have to let her go. 

I am a wimp as well so not sure how i am going to take her to The vet when its time for her to go asleep!

Aaah pets! They bring loads of hapyness and they break your heart


----------



## Conina

Oh sus :hugs::hugs::cry::cry: Poor kitty


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, IDK what your vet is like, but for one of my pets, I had the vet come to my home; I won't say it was easier, but it was more comfortable. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I did the same for Buddha...It was more comfortable and more peaceful....:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sus :hugs:

I would get the vet to come to the house, I wish I'd made him come when my dog was taken ill at Xmas, cos that last journey in the car OMG I still have tears thinking of it. 

My mum's dog was taken ill a few weeks later and after that exp she made the vet come to the house, as Dmom and Indigo say taht was kinder on the animal to let them pass at home.

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

God...This makes me think of Buddha...:cry:

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/d135aa10.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> God...This makes me think of Buddha...:cry:
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/d135aa10.jpg

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## NorthStar

This is turning into a sad trip down memory lane, so I've just went and emailed the breeder to see if my new puppy has been born yet.

Hugs to everyone who has lost a pet, we just have to try and remember all the good times we shared with them.


----------



## Conina

Here's a nice pet-related story to cheer you up...

My SIL had two cats, Jake and Ella (the Blues Brother and Sister! :haha:). At the time they lived quite far out in the country (actually they still do, just a different part of the country :haha:).

One day Ella disappeared. They hunted everywhere for her and couldn't find her. After a while they decided she must have been hit by a car or something and they stopped looking for her.

About 6 weeks later my SIL was looking out the back window when she saw in the garden a bundle of bedraggled looking fur. She went out to see what it was, and it turned out to be Ella!

When they took her to the vets he said her back legs were broken and her front paws were all worn down. They said she had probably been knocked down by a car and then because she could walk she had crawled home on only her front paws!! She must have only survived by eating things she found at the side of the road.

The vet said it would really be kinder to put her to sleep. My SIL said "Put her to sleep???? She's just spent 6 weeks crawling home to me! I can't put her to sleep!!"

So they fixed her up. It was costly and took a long time, but she ended up (nearly) as good as new. Her back legs were never quite the same, so she couldn't jump up as well as she used to, but otherwise she was fine. She lived to a ripe old age.

Everytime anyone says something like "Oh cats don't really like you, they just stay 'cos you feed them, cats remember places, dogs remember faces blah blah", I tell them that story.


----------



## Sus09

Yes, it has become a sad thread....

But my PMA is... My cat is happy at the moment, so every day she is here it is a plus!:flower:

Thanks girls for the idea of getting the vet to come to my home instead, that would definitely be more confortable for Uma. Will ask that at the clinic.

And after a shitty week at work (I had a nightmare group to train) and the bad news of Uma... I am going to catch up with the other threads as I don´t know what has been going on :winkwink:

Again, Thanks for your support girls.

Indigo, buddha was gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sus09

My furbaby Uma
 



Attached Files:







100_0858.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 1









100_1096.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Indigo77

Awww....:awww:....gorgeous....both of you....


----------



## googly

Cuuuuuuute! We were in the pet store today (our weekly trip there where we hand over more and more $$$) and they had THE cutest fluffiest kittens ever... aww... I spent most of the time cuddling with one of them. So tempting! But no, our two are neurotic enough as it is without adding to it with an imposter kitten :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Can I join in here? We have two furbabies. Son #1 is a blue persian called Cosmo. About 8 years old he was a rescue cat. Spent his formative years in a cellar :cry: with a family who didn't really 'do' cats. Then a client of my brother's rescued him but he couldn't stay with her as he battered her two cats. He's king of the world in his own furry head and a proper shaolin. He's a hell of a character and I got him the same day I met my OH :kiss:.

Here he is, my Cosmo (called Mo for short.) 


And son #2 is a 2 year old Alaskan Malamute called Storm who was a valentine's day pressie for my OH. He's big, beautiful and boisterous and so lovable.


There isn't a day goes by though that I don't think about my lost furbabies :cry:. Peppe was a rough collie who I lost at age 14 and Gypsy my big cob who was 26. Still miss them both so much.


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> Cuuuuuuute! We were in the pet store today (our weekly trip there where we hand over more and more $$$) and they had THE cutest fluffiest kittens ever... aww... I spent most of the time cuddling with one of them. So tempting! But no, our two are neurotic enough as it is without adding to it with an imposter kitten :haha:

Same here....


----------



## Indigo77

They're both beautiful.

How much does Cosmo weigh? 
He looks like a big kitty.
I always wanted a big kitty.
All of mine are under 11 lbs...

What is a big cob?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Indigo77 said:


> They're both beautiful.
> 
> How much does Cosmo weigh?
> He looks like a big kitty.
> I always wanted a big kitty.
> All of mine are under 11 lbs...
> 
> What is a big cob?

Thank you. I'm a proud cat/dog momma.

Cosmo's all fur, he weighs about 13lbs but he does have massive paws.
Big cob = a stocky horse, more of type than a breed. Think he was cross Shire horse but nobody really knew.


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought a cob was a :mamafy:!!!:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> I thought a cob was a :mamafy:!!!:haha:

Well he was black and white!


----------



## Sus09

keekeesaurus said:


> Can I join in here? We have two furbabies. Son #1 is a blue persian called Cosmo. About 8 years old he was a rescue cat. Spent his formative years in a cellar :cry: with a family who didn't really 'do' cats. Then a client of my brother's rescued him but he couldn't stay with her as he battered her two cats. He's king of the world in his own furry head and a proper shaolin. He's a hell of a character and I got him the same day I met my OH :kiss:.
> 
> Here he is, my Cosmo (called Mo for short.)
> View attachment 269686
> 
> 
> And son #2 is a 2 year old Alaskan Malamute called Storm who was a valentine's day pressie for my OH. He's big, beautiful and boisterous and so lovable.
> View attachment 269688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a day goes by though that I don't think about my lost furbabies :cry:. Peppe was a rough collie who I lost at age 14 and Gypsy my big cob who was 26. Still miss them both so much.

WOW!!!
A big cat!!! I am so jealous!!!! I always wanted a big cat, I had 5 and they have all been tiny! 
Absolutely gorgeous your pets!


----------



## Sus09

keekeesaurus said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I thought a cob was a :mamafy:!!!:haha:
> 
> Well he was black and white!
> 
> View attachment 269782Click to expand...


Love the pic!


----------



## keekeesaurus

He doesn't look big at the moment. I had to shower him earlier (I had to get in with him) as he'd had, erm, diarrhoea, and it went all over him :sick:. Now he looks tiny. And he is no longer my friend. But he smells great :thumbup:.


----------



## Sus09

keekeesaurus said:


> He doesn't look big at the moment. I had to shower him earlier (I had to get in with him) as he'd had, erm, diarrhoea, and it went all over him :sick:. Now he looks tiny. And he is no longer my friend. But he smells great :thumbup:.

:haha::haha::haha:

I can relate to that, the he is no longer your friend! mine is like that at the moment. Gave her the meds this morning and she hated me for it! now she is not speaking to me :haha:

You have amazing pets! And the horse is gorgeous.

I have a rescue greyhound.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 076.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aw, I love greyhounds! What's his/her name? He/she is adorable :kiss:.


----------



## Sus09

He is Pan! 
He is my old boy! He is adorable, has a very kind personality.


----------



## TwoMummies

keekeesaurus said:


> Can I join in here? We have two furbabies. Son #1 is a blue persian called Cosmo. About 8 years old he was a rescue cat. Spent his formative years in a cellar :cry: with a family who didn't really 'do' cats. Then a client of my brother's rescued him but he couldn't stay with her as he battered her two cats. He's king of the world in his own furry head and a proper shaolin. He's a hell of a character and I got him the same day I met my OH :kiss:.
> 
> Here he is, my Cosmo (called Mo for short.)
> View attachment 269686
> 
> 
> And son #2 is a 2 year old Alaskan Malamute called Storm who was a valentine's day pressie for my OH. He's big, beautiful and boisterous and so lovable.
> View attachment 269688
> 
> 
> There isn't a day goes by though that I don't think about my lost furbabies :cry:. Peppe was a rough collie who I lost at age 14 and Gypsy my big cob who was 26. Still miss them both so much.

I am officially in love with Cozmo :cloud9:


----------



## keekeesaurus

TwoMummies said:


> I am officially in love with Cozmo :cloud9:

Aw, thank you! He's certainly a character. A cat with attitude. Cattitude!


----------



## lilmama6

This is GREAT. I love to see the pics. and it helps to take my mind off the TTC craziness.


----------



## keekeesaurus

I can tell when the cat's had a poo because he runs round the house like crazy, wow-wow-ing and jumping at shadows like a mad person. Well, cat. He seems very pleased with himself.

I'm jealous. I haven't had a poo since friday :blush:. It's the codeine. When I do I'm also going to run around the house.


----------



## AnnaLaura

keekeesaurus said:


> I can tell when the cat's had a poo because he runs round the house like crazy, wow-wow-ing and jumping at shadows like a mad person. Well, cat. He seems very pleased with himself.


Oh, this made me laugh so hard. My wonderful old cat, who died three years ago, used to do this. We never thought he was pleased with himself, though. We thought he wanted to get away from what he'd done as fast as possible!! 

And your avatar makes me laugh too. That reminds me of his normal personality. He was nicknamed "SOB" at the vet's. :mrgreen:

I still miss him!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

AnnaLaura said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> I can tell when the cat's had a poo because he runs round the house like crazy, wow-wow-ing and jumping at shadows like a mad person. Well, cat. He seems very pleased with himself.
> 
> 
> Oh, this made me laugh so hard. My wonderful old cat, who died three years ago, used to do this. We never thought he was pleased with himself, though. We thought he wanted to get away from what he'd done as fast as possible!!
> 
> And your avatar makes me laugh too. That reminds me of his normal personality. He was nicknamed "SOB" at the vet's. :mrgreen:
> 
> I still miss him!!!Click to expand...

:rofl:
He sounds a _lot_ like Cosmo, although he's really good at the vets. Like when you have a kid that's an angel at school and a monster at home lol. Aww, I love cats with cattitude!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

This is Dasch...my wild wiener :haha:
 



Attached Files:







297226_10150882520520468_748415467_21290006_932713468_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1









n748415467_6356849_7153049.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dachsundmom

Shouldn't DH be your wild wiener? LOL


----------



## OvenBunWanted

dachsundmom said:


> Shouldn't DH be your wild wiener? LOL

Nah, he's my wild cock...err, I mean rooster :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

OvenBunWanted said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Shouldn't DH be your wild wiener? LOL
> 
> Nah, he's my wild cock...err, I mean rooster :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs.A

Just wanted to introduce my babies :) 

Trixi is a rescue cross yorkie - she thinks I actually did give birth to her and that we are still joined somehow??!

Marcello is my big boy - cross ragdoll, I have had him since he was a kitten
Mui Mui (Kitty for short) - I have had her since she was a kitten too

Its lovely to read all about your furry babies... loving the stories :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







trixi.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









Marcello.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 3









Kitty.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Natsby

Lovely pix Mrs A. I had a cat who thought I was her mother, not surprising as I hand reared her from 2 weeks old. She used to insist on being carried everywhere. Drove my parents nuts when I went off to art college, launching herself into their arms from any high furniture she could get onto.
Now I have a cat who won´t be held for more than 2 seconds, they are all different that´s for sure.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Mrs A your furbabies are adorable! Look at Trixi's little face :awww:. 

Nats, Mo is the same. He won't sit on my lap or be picked up without grumbling about it but he does have baggage. He was kept in a cellar for the first 6 years of his life :cry:. No wonder he's p**sed.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Just found these pics of Mo. He likes to sit in the bath. He also likes to shit in the bath (there's no pics of THAT though.)


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Just found these pics of Mo. He likes to sit in the bath. He also likes to shit in the bath (there's no pics of THAT though.)
> 
> View attachment 287710
> View attachment 287711
> View attachment 287712

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Natsby

What nutter would keep such a beautiful animal locked in a cellar? People are awful.
Teddy has no such excuse he has been spoilt from day one, I htink he never forgave me from taking him from his mother...can´t blame him really, but honest time to get over it now!!


----------



## Mrs.A

Keeks... what is it about cats pooing in the bath??! I had one who wouldn't go anywhere else but in the plug hole!!

I moved to this house we are in now just 12 months ago now and my oldest cat had picked herself up and moved in with the guys next door!! She is an old girl now and probs wanted a break from Cello, Kitty and Trix :( I had had her for 16 years and worried that she is ok with it being close for bonfire night.. Ive tried calling her in and enticing her with treats but she is having none of it!! They always say that cats choose their owners.. gutted about her really but at least she is being fed and can still use the cat flap if she wants... :cry:


----------



## Sus09

keekeesaurus said:


> Just found these pics of Mo. He likes to sit in the bath. He also likes to shit in the bath (there's no pics of THAT though.)
> 
> View attachment 287710
> View attachment 287711
> View attachment 287712

Keekee!!! That is so funny. My cat likes to sit by the bath when I am in it, but she has never been in the bath. Lovethe photos. Your cat is grogeous as well.


----------



## Indigo77

Gorgeous pets, ladies. 

I want to pick Mo up and squeeze him....:awww:

Mrs. A....Your oldest cat left you? :cry:

Does she still come over to visit, at least?


----------



## Mrs.A

I see her every day Indigo... she has taken to sleeping on the boat parked on their driveway next door!! She has never been overly friendly with anyone except when you are wearing a woollen jumper (she loved sucking bobbles into it and left some disturbing dribble patches too!)

She knows she can sill come home... its up to her :(

I agree with you too that Mo is a real cutie x


----------



## Natsby

I just went for a walk to cheer myself up a bit and ended up needing a home for a horse! I pass this horse everytime I go out for a walk and it hasa always depressed me that he is tied up in a field, but before he looked ok. Now he is thin and the bridle is cutting into his nose. I gave him some carrots and grass and went to ask our friend the farmer whose he is. He says the people who own him don´t want him anymore, and if they can´t get rid of him soon they will have the butcher come. Fortunately for Horse the butcher doesn´t want to come as it is too far. So now I´m calling everyone I know who has land or horses and trying to find him a home. OH wants to put him in our garden for now, but it isn´t that big so I don´t think that is going to happen. Well I wanted a distraction and now i guess I got one. You have to be so careful what you wish for in life!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Natsby said:


> I just went for a walk to cheer myself up a bit and ended up needing a home for a horse! I pass this horse everytime I go out for a walk and it hasa always depressed me that he is tied up in a field, but before he looked ok. Now he is thin and the bridle is cutting into his nose. I gave him some carrots and grass and went to ask our friend the farmer whose he is. He says the people who own him don´t want him anymore, and if they can´t get rid of him soon they will have the butcher come. Fortunately for Horse the butcher doesn´t want to come as it is too far. So now I´m calling everyone I know who has land or horses and trying to find him a home. OH wants to put him in our garden for now, but it isn´t that big so I don´t think that is going to happen. Well I wanted a distraction and now i guess I got one. You have to be so careful what you wish for in life!!

:cry: That's so sad Nats but brilliant that you're trying to find him a home. I hope you do! :hugs: I love horses. I love their smell.


----------



## Indigo77

^^WSS

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

Just got back from feeding horse. we still don´t have a home for him which is sad. But at least I know he isn´t hungry now. A friend whose husband is a vet says his back is broken,well he walks, although it is a bit strange, so I don´t know what I should do really. How can you tell if a horse is in pain? I will keep trying to make his life better and if he has to be put to sleep then I hope I have the strength to have it done.
On the up side he ate all his food and wanted to throw the bucket around. He nudged me when I stood with my back to him and yesterday he whinnied when I left, we are bonding. I have always been allergic to harses and never thought I would end up caring for one. Life is odd!


----------



## Indigo77

I am so glad you are caring for him....:hugs:

I am so pissed at his guardians, though. :growlmad: They should be ashamed! :grr:

Have you taken his pic yet?


----------



## Natsby

No I haven´t taken the camera up there. He doesn´t look very good right now. maybe I should take a before and after shot of him for when he is a bit better.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Natsby said:


> Just got back from feeding horse. we still don´t have a home for him which is sad. But at least I know he isn´t hungry now. A friend whose husband is a vet says his back is broken,well he walks, although it is a bit strange, so I don´t know what I should do really. How can you tell if a horse is in pain? I will keep trying to make his life better and if he has to be put to sleep then I hope I have the strength to have it done.
> On the up side he ate all his food and wanted to throw the bucket around. He nudged me when I stood with my back to him and yesterday he whinnied when I left, we are bonding. I have always been allergic to harses and never thought I would end up caring for one. Life is odd!

:cry:
Poor thing, but what a good job you are there to feed him. I guess with a lot of animals they wouldn't eat if they were in a lot of pain so that's got to be a good sign? That's so sweet that you are bonding. I really hope you find a home for him Nats, are there any charities that might take him? You're a horsey angel! :hugs:. Life is odd but I like to think that things happen for a reason.


----------



## hockey24

This is my fur baby Sebastian!! Thank god for him - he helps keep me sane through all the TTC!
 



Attached Files:







Sebastian Mexico.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Indigo77

OMG....He's GORGEOUS! Is he Maltese?


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG...soooooo cute!


----------



## hockey24

Maltipoo - had to have part poodle so there would be no shedding. He's wonderful!


----------



## Indigo77

Here are my cuddlers...When the weather gets chilly, they get super cuddly and loving...

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/73ae6250.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

hockey24 said:


> Maltipoo - had to have part poodle so there would be no shedding. He's wonderful!

That's what I want next! 2 of them!


----------



## dachsundmom

Twins! You get the twins! LOL


----------



## hockey24

Nothing like the warmth of a cat. :flower:

I have a cat as well. Do you have any concerns with cats and pregnancy? I hear your not supposed to change cat litter or something. Which is a good excuse to make my husband do it! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I just have to stay away from the litter....


----------



## Sus09

Indigo77 said:


> Here are my cuddlers...When the weather gets chilly, they get super cuddly and loving...
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/73ae6250.jpg

Lovely cats!! they are so cute!1

Nats, I can´t believe you are looking after a horse! how is it now? Has a vet seen him?


----------



## Natsby

HI Sus,
He isn´t very good really, all I can do is improve his lot a little but I can´t afford to pay a vet. I will call a friend tomorrow who knows the horse and knows about horses and see what he thinks. Shame no one will take him as his back is bad and he can´t be ridden. Still I´ll keep looking.


----------



## Sus09

Oh no, poor horse:cry:
At least he is lucky that he is getting attention and care from you. It is a pity you are not in the uk, as i have a friend who would have him. Or I would have him renting space on her land.


----------



## Natsby

Thanks Sus, it is a shame, I think there are so many people who could help him there. RSPCA, donkey sanctuaries etc. Maybe there are here but I can´t find them. Now it is pouring with rain again (you were so lucky with the weather!!) and poor thing is soaked through and has no where to shelter. But his tummy is full and we had a nice cuddle this morning, well either it was a horse hug or he was just resting his head on my chest.
BTW I´m off to Barcelona tomorrow to see a friend, if it stops raining, hopefully we find somewhere nice to shelter otherwise, some where with pinxos!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aw Nats. It was definitely a horsey hug :hugs:. I'm praying someone comes along who can take him in. It's so sad to think of him out there on his own...but at least he has you :thumbup:.

Hockey, Sebastian is adorable! :awww:

Indigo, what are your cuddly kitties names? They are lovely :hugs:
I want to squish them!


----------



## Indigo77

Fabio is the blonde boy and AC (Alley Cat) is the petite tuxedo....

Natsby....Poor thing gave you a cuddle....very sweet...I wish someone would take him in...:cry:


----------



## Sus09

Nats I want him even more. I have just emailed my friend who has horses for her opinion. Does the horse have one of those blankets/raincoats? 
It is soo sweet! A horse cuddle. You are right over here it would be easy to rehome him. Where is he now?

Have a great time in Barcelona! We were very lucky with the weather!!


----------



## Indigo77

I wonder if one of these groups can help in some way?

Easy Horse Care Rescue Centre
Rojales, Costa Blanca, Spain
Phone Land Line: (0034) 965967033
Mobile Phone: (0034) 652021980
Email: [email protected]
Web site: www.easyhorsecare.net

Sociedad Española para la Protección de los Equinos
(Spanish Society for the Protection of Equines)
Buzon de correos 60
Alhaurin de la Torre, Malaga 29130 Spain
Phone: 626677719
Fax: 952414374
Email: CLICK HERE
Web Site: www.sepeonline.net/



I also wonder if there is a vet that would be willing to waive their fee?


----------



## Natsby

Indigo77 said:


> I wonder if one of these groups can help in some way?
> 
> Easy Horse Care Rescue Centre
> Rojales, Costa Blanca, Spain
> Phone Land Line: (0034) 965967033
> Mobile Phone: (0034) 652021980
> Email: [email protected]
> Web site: www.easyhorsecare.net
> 
> Sociedad Española para la Protección de los Equinos
> (Spanish Society for the Protection of Equines)
> Buzon de correos 60
> Alhaurin de la Torre, Malaga 29130 Spain
> Phone: 626677719
> Fax: 952414374
> Email: CLICK HERE
> Web Site: www.sepeonline.net/
> 
> 
> 
> I also wonder if there is a vet that would be willing to waive their fee?

Thanks so much Indi, I´ll call them tomorrow and ask if they know of any centers around here. That is great! Also a friend of mine who owns a buddist retreat in the mountains said may be he can go there, trouble is it is a bit far and we don´t know how he will cope with a horse box, But if they will take him I will try. Got to be good living with Buddists!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Natsby said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I wonder if one of these groups can help in some way?
> 
> Easy Horse Care Rescue Centre
> Rojales, Costa Blanca, Spain
> Phone Land Line: (0034) 965967033
> Mobile Phone: (0034) 652021980
> Email: re[email protected]
> Web site: www.easyhorsecare.net
> 
> Sociedad Española para la Protección de los Equinos
> (Spanish Society for the Protection of Equines)
> Buzon de correos 60
> Alhaurin de la Torre, Malaga 29130 Spain
> Phone: 626677719
> Fax: 952414374
> Email: CLICK HERE
> Web Site: www.sepeonline.net/
> 
> 
> 
> I also wonder if there is a vet that would be willing to waive their fee?
> 
> Thanks so much Indi, I´ll call them tomorrow and ask if they know of any centers around here. That is great! Also a friend of mine who owns a buddist retreat in the mountains said may be he can go there, trouble is it is a bit far and we don´t know how he will cope with a horse box, But if they will take him I will try. Got to be good living with Buddists!Click to expand...

[-o&lt;


----------



## Sus09

OMG Indi, Nats, that is amazing news! Maybe there is hope for the horse and he will have a good home :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

A Buddhist retreat? That would be perfect for him! :thumbup: 

Have you named him yet?


----------



## Natsby

No I have to talk to his previous owners soon about what is wrong with him and if he has ever been in a horse box etc, so i´ll ask his name then. SO far he is called Horse, original eh?


----------



## SilverBirch

Heroic horse deeds, Natsby. Not that many horses like a hug, he must know you're his friend. Good on you for not passing him by.
These are not my hedgehogs, but now I have found them and this thread I feel the need to share with you guys because of my avatar - they're rather cute:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7LRZkIjtl8


----------



## Natsby

They look like they are trying to get out, maybe the water is too hot. Baby hegdypigs are soo cute.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Too cute SB! :awww:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG! How cute!


----------



## Indigo77

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-kqVcjo5_a_4/TbVogdeH25I/AAAAAAAAC2U/YhwVtW2HdGM/s1600/Hedgehog-Erinaceus-europaeus-tiny.jpg


----------



## keekeesaurus

Cute overload!!! Aw, I love little hedgehogs. They can't half run fast when they need to.


----------



## Indigo77

I had no idea they were the new pet trend! They can be litter trained!


----------



## Natsby

I think I have just put a picture of horse on here, lets see if we can see it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8560.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Natsby

You can´t see how thin he is in this size image. Or smell him, he really is a stinker!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hugs::awww::cry:
He's lovely! Do you see him every day Nats?


----------



## Natsby

Yes i take him his feed every morning and then sometimes I pass by later to check he hasn´t got his rope tangled up round all the rubbish in his field. I´m hopefully talking to a vet this weekend who will give me a better idea of where we stand, but sadly to Buddists pulled out.


----------



## Viking15

Oh Nats, the poor horse! Bravo for helping him. I am praying he is going to be okay and get a lovely new home. Que tal hijos de puta por no cuidarlo! Tan cruel. :cry:

Indigo, your kitties look so adorbs. I miss mine. They live with my parents. My dog loved to chase them, and my DH is allergic to them. They make his asthma pretty bad. They are such lovies. They love my mom though. They sit on her lap. They never did that with me, so they must be happy there. 

The maltipoo is so cute!


----------



## Natsby

Viking15 said:


> Oh Nats, the poor horse! Bravo for helping him. I am praying he is going to be okay and get a lovely new home. Que tal hijos de puta por no cuidarlo! Tan cruel. :cry:
> 
> Indigo, your kitties look so adorbs. I miss mine. They live with my parents. My dog loved to chase them, and my DH is allergic to them. They make his asthma pretty bad. They are such lovies. They love my mom though. They sit on her lap. They never did that with me, so they must be happy there.
> 
> The maltipoo is so cute!

Si es verdad es cruel, pero creo que con el crisis ellos estan sufriendo tambien. Que podemos hacer?
I am now looking for a second hand horse blanket, this is almost worse than ttc, I am constantly worrying about horse and now it is raining and he is shivering all the time and I don´t know what to do to help him.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Nats a rug would be perfect if you can find one. Aw, you're so kind :hugs:. It's a shame he doesn't have a little shelter with bedding to keep him warm. But you're doing everything you can and I'm looking forward to your updates and hoping and praying he gets a home.

I was going to say damn those buddhists but I'm worried about my karma.


----------



## Natsby

Ok I need some serious prayers and good vibes on behalf of my horsey friend. there is someone who is considering setting up a riding school who might buy the other horses owned by the same owners, (they are fed and stabled near by but not out with my horse,) and she might take poor horse too, I hope so, I haven´t managed to manifest a BFP but I´m going to try my best to influence the universe on this one. SO cross your fingers and touch wood for me ladies that horse is going to get a better chance at life soon.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Natsby said:


> Ok I need some serious prayers and good vibes on behalf of my horsey friend. there is someone who is considering setting up a riding school who might buy the other horses owned by the same owners, (they are fed and stabled near by but not out with my horse,) and she might take poor horse too, I hope so, I haven´t managed to manifest a BFP but I´m going to try my best to influence the universe on this one. SO cross your fingers and touch wood for me ladies that horse is going to get a better chance at life soon.

Consider it done Nats! [-o&lt;
:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Poor horse, these things upset me, can´t see animals suffering. I wonder how much would it cost me to send you from here one of my friend´s hore second hand blankets/raincoats via courrier. She has about 15 blankets for her horse!!
Poor thing! He does deserve a better life! Let´s hope he gets it soon.


----------



## Indigo77

Poor baby! FXed they take him in, too. :cry:

Why are they caring for their other horses, but have ostracized him? :shrug:


----------



## SilverBirch

Is it very cold? Horses don't need to be indoors but if it's proper cold and wet they do need a rug. You might be best off looking for something like a 'new Zealand rug' for the winter. He's got an accessible water source, right?
Shame about the buddhists - that would have been a good story. Anyway FXd for you and Horse. He's got a friend - things are looking up for him already. 

Thanks for the cute hodgeheg pics everyone!


----------



## SilverBirch

How goes it with Horse? Does he have a name? Smelly Horse perhaps, from previous comments? ;)


----------



## rebekah05

I love this! I'm on of those crazies who talks to my pets all the time. I always tell them, you will always be my first little girl and boy. God, the joy they bring!

Can't figure out how to upload from my harddrive but I have a 3 yr old Pekingese and a 5 yr old Border/Golden mix.


----------



## Madeline

that pekinese is seriously cute I can see some serious attitude there!


----------



## NorthStar

I'll have new puppy pics to upload to this thread really soon, can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

North Star! new puppy pics:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Natsby

SilverBirch said:


> How goes it with Horse? Does he have a name? Smelly Horse perhaps, from previous comments? ;)

Apparently his real name is Accordion, due to how he walks. But I don´t like it so most of the time I call him stinky or just Horse. Or if he is being lovely, bubby. He is getting used to me and I might try walking a little bit with him tomorrow, get him used to it in case I have to lead him into a horse box.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aw, bubby! I like bubby :hugs:.

Mo has taken to sh1tting in the bath EVERY night. To be honest it's easier to clean it up than to mess with his litter tray but srsly, it's not a good habit for him to be getting into. I'm going to start putting a bit of water in the bath overnight (he always does it when I go to bed so it's the first thing I see in the morning in the bathroom :sick:) as he's not keen on getting his feet wet. Hopefully that'll teach him some manners!


----------



## Natsby

Oh yuck! Maybe he sees you doing it in the toilet, can´t manage that but thinks at least he is in the right room. If you put the litter in the bath where would he plant it?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Natsby said:


> Oh yuck! Maybe he sees you doing it in the toilet, can´t manage that but thinks at least he is in the right room. If you put the litter in the bath where would he plant it?

That's a very good point! He is obsessed with the bathroom. I don't know why because he's not keen on water like most cats. I'm going to try putting his litter tray IN the bathroom. 
He's a very eccentric cat. Some times OH and I look at each other and you can tell we're both thinking 'he's not right.' Lol. I wouldn't have him any other way though :hugs:.


----------



## Sus09

Keekee my cat is the same, loves the bathroom, so her litter tray is in there. It works fo her!

Nats it is a great idea to start walking with the horse, as you say it will make things easier if you have to move him as he will trust you.


----------



## cebethel

I totally forgot about this thread!

Anyone got any funny pet pics? Anyone dress up their pets for halloween? :haha:


----------



## Sus09

I got Christmas ones... but I am saving those for December.

I am going to look, I should have some funny ones...


----------



## Indigo77

Anyone have XMas pet photos to share?

EVA.....

https://www.lookingglassreview.com/assets/images/Merry_Christmas_Stinky_Face.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_0800.jpg


----------



## anorak

My Bub Cake
https://img688.imageshack.us/img688/7207/09102011468.jpg

Eric, the Bengal!


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/d9a77196.jpg


----------



## Sus09

Is that your cat Indi? It is gorgeous!

:cry: I don´t have a pet living with me anymore since my Uma left me...

but I still share my greyhould and he is adorable :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 076.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 1









100_2575.jpg
File size: 71.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, that's Fabio. He's a lazy old man now.


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/f0810822.jpg


----------

